# The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)



## alancsalt

*This club is for high fsb, htt or bclk. Not ultimate processor speed.

How high can you raise your fsb, htt or bclk?

If you would like to be listed here, post and please include in your post a CPU-Z validation in your Overclock.net UserName. (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" in between clicking "validate" and "submit".) The validation must display your complete OCN username.

The CPU-Z validation in your Overclock.net user-name is a pre-requisite to getting listed. This is Overclock.net after all.

Download CPU-Z here, just don't get sucked in by the misleading driver download ad up top. CPU-Z, 64 and 32 bit, is lower down and on the right.

Please see the animation below for alternate submission information.*
​
*Your computer name is not good enough. Replace it the way it shows you in the above animation with your OCN user-name.*

*If you get it right:*

















*If you get it wrong:*







* * *
*WANT TO REACH THOSE HIGH CLOCKS?
*
I would get as high a speed ram as you can afford up to DDR3-2133, beyond that is pretty silly. I would also suggest to sticking to memory with even timings (ie 8-8-8-24, not 7-11-7) for better performance.

Most of you only will need to mess with three voltages or less. CPU Vcore, QPI/VTT, and DRAM Voltage. All of the other ones can be set to "Normal".

Each degree colder can be worth 10MHz. So if your normal ambient is 25C and you can cool your room to 5C, (Mid winter, doors and windows open, or out on the porch?) that could be worth 200MHz.

Two good overclocking guides I have used are:

Clunk.org.uk Core i7 Overclocking Guide For Beginners

Techreaction.net Miahallen's 3 Step Overclocking Guide - Bloomfield and Gulftown

To get a higher overclock validation you can also try SetFSB. You boot up at just under your best overclock with the necessary extra vcore, qpi/vtt, vdimm to hit your higher target. Then just use SetFSB to raise the bclk to get there. You don't have the stresses of rebooting and loading the OS or software. Setfsb needs a clock generator number, some can be found on the SetFSB site or search the net and/or just see if one works with your mobo. If one of the Clock gen numbers gives correct fsb/ddr/pci-e/pci and current CPU frequency, and it changes in CPUZ when you click set fsb, then it's probably right. (it wont work with all mobos though).

SetFSB can work better then some of the software that comes with MOBO's because it uses a lot less resources to operate.

The free one doesn't read newer mobos well. By all means try the free older version. If you have an X58A for example the latest version only costs about $10 by Paypal to unlock.

One of the chips on your motherboard will have a number on it like one of these...
That number is SetFSB's "key" to your mobo settings.

*ICS9LPRS914EKL* (X58A-UD5/UD7* rev 2.0*) the actual clockgen is ICS9LPRS914EKLF but setfsb doesn't have that in there yet. Courtesy of Sin0822
*ICS9LPRS133BKLF* (MSI X58 Eclipse SLI)
*ICS9LPRS139AKLF* (EVGA X58 SLI E762, Foxconn BloodRage, Dell Studio XPS 435 MT, MSI P45 Neo-F)
*ICS9LPRS918JKL* (DFI LanParty DK X38/X48 T2R, UT X48 T3R, LanParty UT/DK/JR X58)
*ICSLPRS918BKL* (May be X58 Asus Sabertooth)

*OCN Dry Ice & Liqid Nitrogen - SetFSB - Clock Generator List Compilation*

*OCN Downloads - SetFSB 2.0*

Anyway, can be a great help getting a higher bclk or overclock than otherwise. When you go too far - freezes.

Of course, dry ice (dice) and liquid nitrogen (LN2) can be a great help too.

*Official - OCN Dry Ice/LN2 Pots Gallery - 56k Warning*

*OCN Guide How to: Insulate your Motherboard*

*MadShrimps - How to Cool your PC with Dry Ice*

If you have any other info that should be here, let us know....

* * *

*Other Clubs:*

The [Official] +1Ghz Overclock Club That's 1GHz above the stock clock for your processor.

The [Official] +2Ghz Overclock Club That's 2GHz above the stock clock for your processor.

The [Official] 4Ghz Overclock Club Processors overclocked to 4GHz or more.

[Official] 5GHz Overclocking Club For processors overclocked to 5GHz or more.

[Official] 6Ghz + Elite Overclock Club For processors overclocked to 6GHz or more.

The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)

[Official]*AMD* 4GHz+ CLUB

*The Klub Signature*








*The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)*









Code:







*The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)*









*Processor:*

*Socket 478*
*Penryn*
*Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 2.40GHz [ES] @ fsb 328.18 MHz ~ PedroC1999 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Prescott*

*Xeon Socket 604*
*Intel Xeon CPU 3.06GHz [ES] @ fsb 227.27 MHz ~ DR4G00N ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Socket 775*

*Celeron*

*Pentium 4/D/M*
*Intel Pentium Extreme Edition 840 3.2 GHz @ fsb 275.2 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Intel Pentium D Extreme 3.73GHz @ fsb 425.04 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Intel Pentium D 945 3.40GHz @ fsb 300.01 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Intel Pentium D 945 3.40GHz @ fsb 296.82 MHz ~ Stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Intel Pentium D 915 2.8GHz @ fsb 367.94 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Intel Pentium D 820 2.80GHz @ fsb 224.02 MHz ~ mdoto ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Core 2 Extreme X6****
*Core 2 Extreme X6800 2.93GHz @ fsb 499.98 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E2*** Series*
*E2140 @ fsb 379.99 MHz ~ Stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E3*** Series*
*E3300 @ fsb 420 MHz ~ baker18 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E3400 @ fsb 344.01 MHz ~ PROBN4LYFE ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E4*** Series*
*E4300 @ fsb 495.57 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E4300 @ fsb 448.08 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E4300 @ fsb 443.85 MHz ~ Stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E4300 @ fsb 400.04 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E5*** Series*
*E5300 @ fsb 334 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E5300 @ fsb 333.94 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E5300 @ fsb 299.97 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E6*** Series*
*E6400 @ fsb 553.97 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E6300 @ fsb 594.92 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E6300 @ fsb 562.28 MHz ~ xXSebaSXx ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E6300 @ fsb 535.02 MHz ~ mm67 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E6300 @ fsb 450.01 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E6320 @ fsb 564.99 MHz ~ Mikecdm ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E6550 @ fsb 343.02 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E6750 @ fsb 590.84 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E7*** Series*

*E7200 @ fsb 542.98 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E7200 @ fsb 500 MHz ~ lzf995 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E7300 @ fsb 534.3 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E8*** Series*
*E8600 @ fsb 652.7 MHz ~ Mikecdm ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8600 @ fsb 625.29 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8600 @ fsb 620.01 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8600 @ fsb 583.78 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8600 @ fsb 575.72 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E8500 @ fsb 717.52 MHz MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 711.18 MHz MHz ~ Noxinite ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 670.56 MHz ~ xxbassplayerxx ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 642.06 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 637.99 MHz ~ Oj010 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 624.43 MHz ~ Wumpus ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 610.55 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 593.01 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 569.96 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 527.1 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8500 @ fsb 400 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*E8400 @ fsb 726.29 ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 680.11 ~ ARandomOWl ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 675.37 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 672.57 MHz ~ schmuckley ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 670.6 MHz ~ baker18 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 670.58 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 655.45 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 672.99 MHz MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 639.02 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 635.58 MHz ~ CL3P20 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 620.13 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 615.04 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 608.01 MHz ~ topdog ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 586.15 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 557.99 MHz ~ baker18 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8400 @ fsb 520 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8200 @ fsb 635.05 MHz ~ Stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8200 @ fsb 540.03 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Q6*** Series*
*Q6600 @ fsb 543.57 MHz ~ Mikecdm ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q6600 @ fsb 539.99 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q6600 @ fsb 521.13 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*QX6*** Series*
*QX6700 @ fsb 333.94 MHz ~ JambonJovi ~ CPUZ Validation*

*QX6800 @ fsb 310.2 MHz ~ DieselBird ~ CPUZ Validation*

*QX6850 @ fsb 426 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Q8*** Series*
*Q8400S (ES) @ fsb 563.49 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Q8400 @ fsb 501.87 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q8400 @ fsb 500.02 MHz ~ TSX06 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Q8300 @ fsb 418.08 MHz ~ GENIEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Q9*** Series*
*Q9300 @ fsb 562.58 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Q9400 @ fsb 559.99 MHz ~ turrican9 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Q9550 @ fsb 564.71 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9550 @ fsb 553.01 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9550 @ fsb 544.99 MHz ~ mm67 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9550 @ fsb 536.01 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9550 @ fsb 530.56 MHz ~ King T ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9550 @ fsb 521.01 MHz ~ PapaSmurf ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9550 @ fsb 520 MHz ~ srsparky32 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9550 @ fsb 512.26 MHz ~ King T ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9550 @ fsb 475 MHz ~ black06g85 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Q9650 @ fsb 572.18 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Q9650 @ fsb 523.01 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ CPUZ Validation*

*QX9*** Series*
*QX9650 @ fsb 410.47 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*QX9770 @ fsb 475.43 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Xeon X3*** Series*
*Intel Xeon CPU X3370 @ fsb 503.5 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Intel Xeon CPU X3380 @ fsb 500.02 MHz ~ INTELLER ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Socket LGA 771*

*X5*** Series*​


----------



## alancsalt

*Motherboard:*

*Socket 478:

Penryn*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
MSI-9A08 @ fsb 328.18 MHz ~ PedroC1999 ~ P8600 [ES] ~ CPUZ Validation

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*

Prescott[/B]

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*

*Xeon Socket 604:*
*Asus*
Asus PC-DL @ fsb 227.27 MHz ~ DR4G00N ~ Intel Xeon 3.06GHz ~ CPUZ Validation



*Socket 775: Pentium 4/D/M, E2*** Series, E3*** Series, E4*** Series, E5*** Series, E6*** Series, E7*Series, E8* Series, Q6*** Series, QX6*** Series, Q8*** Series, Q9*** Series, QX9*** Series & X3*** Series*

*Abit.*
IP35 Pro @ fsb 557.99 MHz ~ baker18 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
IP35 Pro @ fsb 420 MHz ~ baker18 ~ E3300 ~ CPUZ Validation


*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*

P965 Commando @ fsb 608.01 MHz ~ topdog ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation

Maximus Extreme @ fsb 520 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation

Maximus II Formula P45 @ fsb 635.58 MHz ~ CL3P20 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5B @ fsb 426 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ QX6850 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5E3 Premium @ fsb 675.37 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5E3 Premium @ fsb 672.99 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5E3 Premium @ fsb 670.58 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5E3 Premium @ fsb 655.45 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5E3 Premium @ fsb 495.57 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ E4300 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5E3 Premium @ fsb 379.99 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E2140 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5K64 WS @ fsb 475.43 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ QX9770 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5K64 WS @ fsb 275.2 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ Intel Pentium Extreme Edition 840 3.2 GHz ~ CPUZ Validation

P5N-E SLI @ fsb 400.04 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ E4300 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5N-E SLI @ fsb 299.97 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ E5300 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5Q-PRO [email protected] fsb 559.99 MHz ~ turrican9 ~ Q9400 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5Q-PRO @ fsb 530.56 MHz ~ KingT ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5Q-PRO @ fsb 333.94 MHz ~ JambonJovi ~ QX6700 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5Q-E @ fsb 562.28 MHz ~ xXSebaSXx ~ E6300 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5Q-E @ fsb 499.98 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ X6800 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5Q-E @ fsb 333.94 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ E5300 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5Q [email protected] fsb 610.09 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
P5Q [email protected] fsb 500 MHz ~ lzf995 ~ E7200 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5Q3 [email protected] fsb 637.99 MHz ~ Oj010 ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5QC @ fsb 512.26 MHz ~ KingT ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation

P5QL/EPU @ fsb 418.08 MHz ~ GENIEBEN ~ Q8300 ~ CPUZ Validation

Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 680.11 MHz ~ ARandomOWl ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 670.56 MHz ~ xxbassplayerxx ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 652.26 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 642.06 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 639.02 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 635.05 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E8200 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 594.92 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E6300 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 590.84 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E6750 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 553.97 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E6400 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 545.99 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E6600 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 542.98 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E7200 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 503.5 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ X3370 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 501.87 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ Q8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 443.85 MHz ~ Stubass ~ E4300 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 425.04 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ Pentium D Extreme ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 367.94 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ Pentium D 915 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Extreme X48 @ fsb 296.82 MHz ~ Stubass ~ Pentium D 945 ~ CPUZ Validation

Rampage Formula X48 @ fsb 670.6 MHz ~ baker18 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Formula X48 @ fsb 625.29 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ E8600 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage Formula X48 @ fsb 500.02 MHz ~ INTELLER ~ X3380 ~ CPUZ Validation


*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*
132-YW-E179-FTW @ fsb 475 MHz ~ black06g85 ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*
P35-DS3R @ fsb 540.03 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ E8200 ~ CPUZ Validation

EP45-UD3P @ fsb 726.29 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 620.13 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 620.01 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ E8600 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 615.04 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 610.55 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 593.01 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 583.78 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ E8600 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 572.18 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ Q9650 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 565.87 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 564.99 MHz ~ Mikecdm ~ E6320 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 564.71 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 563.49 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ Q8400S (ES) ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 562.58 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ Q9300 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 553.01 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 544.99 MHz ~ mm67 ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 543.57 MHz ~ Mikecdm ~ Q6600 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 539.99 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ Q6600 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 536.01 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 535.02 MHz ~ mm67 ~ E6300 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 534.3 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ E7300 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 523.01 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ Q9650 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 521.13 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ Q6600 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 521.01 MHz ~ PAPASMURF ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 520 MHz ~ srsparky32 ~ Q9550 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 500.02 MHz ~ TSX06 ~ Q8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 448.08 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ E4300 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3P @ fsb 410.47 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ QX9650 ~ CPUZ Validation

EP45-UD3R @ fsb 624.43 MHz ~ Wumpus ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3R @ fsb 569.96 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation
EP45-UD3R @ fsb 450.01 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ E6300 ~ CPUZ Validation

[email protected] fsb 586.15 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation

[email protected] fsb 672.57 MHz ~ schmuckley ~ E8400 ~ CPUZ Validation
[email protected] fsb 652.7 MHz ~ Mikecdm ~ E8600 ~ CPUZ Validation

[email protected] fsb 711.18 MHz ~ Noxinite ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation

G41M-ES2L @ fsb 343.02 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ E6550 ~ CPUZ Validation
G41M-ES2L @ fsb 334 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ E5300 ~ CPUZ Validation
G41M-ES2L @ fsb 300 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ D 945 ~ CPUZ Validation

G41MT-S2P @ fsb 344.01 MHz ~ PROBN4LYFE ~ E3400 ~ CPUZ Validation


X48-DQ6 @ fsb 575.72 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ E8600 ~ CPUZ Validation
X48-DQ6 @ fsb 527.1 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation

X48T-DQ6 @ fsb 400 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ E8500 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Intel*
D945GCZ @ fsb 224.02 MHz ~ mdoto ~ Pentium D 2.80GHz ~ CPUZ Validation

DX48BT2 @ fsb 310.2 MHz ~ DieselBird ~ QX6800 ~ CPUZ Validation


*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*


*Socket LGA 771: X5*** Series*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*​


----------



## alancsalt

*By Processor*

*Socket LGA 1156*

*Core i3*
*i3-530 @ bclk 232.9 MHz ~ Silent Knight ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i3-540 @ bclk 263.24 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i3-540 @ bclk 236 MHz ~ schmuckley ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i3-550 @ bclk 215.97 MHz ~ Starbomba ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i3-550 @ bclk 180.57 MHz ~ TheOcelot ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Core i5*
*i5-660 (ES) @ bclk 280.04 MHz ~ Wumpus ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i5-660 (ES) @ bclk 262.01 MHz ~ CL3P20 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i5-650 @ bclk 232.43 MHz ~ reflex99 ~ CPUZ Validation*


*Core i7*
*i7-860 @ bclk 252.16 MHz ~ Lsdmeasap ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-860 @ bclk 220.45 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-875K @ bclk 231.11 MHz ~ KURTZ ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Lynnfield Xeon*


*Socket LGA 1155*

*Celeron G*
*Celeron G530 @ bclk 106.81 MHz ~ probn4lyfe ~ CPUZ Validation*


*Pentium G*
*Pentium G620 @ bclk 107.83 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Core i3*
*i3 2100 @ bclk 108.06 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i3-2120 @ bclk 106.14 MHz ~ pioneerisloud ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Core i5*
*i5-3570K @ bclk 110.5 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i5-3570K @ bclk 108.78 MHz ~ Schmuckley ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i5-2500K @ bclk 108.29 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i5-2500K @ bclk 106.52 MHz ~ PathOfTheRighteousMan ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i5-2500K @ bclk 105.87 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i5-2500K @ bclk 105.06 MHz ~ MGF Derp ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i5-2500K @ bclk 103.82 MHz ~ K62-RIG ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Core i7*
*i7-3770K @ bclk 116.95 MHz ~ Sin0822 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-2600K @ bclk 108.11 MHz ~ TheWolf ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-2600K @ bclk 107.62 MHz ~ topdog ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-2600K @ bclk 106.39 MHz ~ Vi0lence ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-2600K @ bclk 105.17 MHz ~weespid ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-2600K @ bclk 105.06 MHz ~ LethalRise750 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-2600K @ bclk 105.06 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-2600K @ bclk 103.03 MHz ~ PR-Imagery ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-2600K @ bclk 100 MHz ~ reflex99 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i5-4670K @ bclk 171.94 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*


*Socket LGA 1150*

*Core i5*
*i5-4670K @ bclk 172.29 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*G3258 @ bclk 376.68 MHz ~ Elektro ~ CPUZ Validation*
*G3258 @ bclk 135.41 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Socket LGA 1151*

*Core i7*
*i7-7700 @ bclk 376.68 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-6700 @ bclk 138.55 MHz ~ the pook ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Core i5*
*i5-6400 @ bclk 169.95 MHz ~ the pook ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Core i3*
*i3-7350K @ bclk 420.21 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ CPUZ Validation*



*Socket LGA 2011*
*i7-4960X @ bclk 193.15 MHz ~ HOMECINEMA-PC ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-4930K @ bclk 192.47 MHz ~ SparkyBoy006 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-4930K @ bclk 184.49 MHz ~ WannaBeOCer ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-4930K @ bclk 180.48 MHz ~ HOMECINEMA-PC ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-3930K @ bclk 134 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-3930K @ bclk 133.98 MHz ~ probn4lyfe ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-3820 @ bclk 169.33 MHz ~ HOMECINEMA-PC ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-3820 @ bclk 163.67 MHz ~ signalpuke ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Xeon E5 1680 v2 @ bclk 175.15 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon E5 (ES) @ bclk 105.01 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*


*Socket LGA 2066*

*Core i7*

*i7 7740X @ bclk 100.15 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Core i5*

*i5 7640X @ bclk 410.57 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*​


----------



## alancsalt

*Motherboard:*

*Socket LGA 1156: Core i3, Core i5, Core i7 & Lynnfield Xeon*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
Maximus III Gene @ bclk 262.01 MHz ~ CL3P20 ~ i5-660 (ES) ~ CPUZ Validation

P7P55D @ bclk 232.9 MHz ~ Silent Knight ~ i3-530 ~ CPUZ Validation

P7P55D Pro @ bclk 236 MHz ~ schmuckley ~ i3-540 ~ CPUZ Validation

Maximus III Extreme @ bclk 231.11 MHz ~ KURTZ ~ i7-875K ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*EVGA*
P55 SLI Micro E652 @ bclk 215.97 MHz ~ Starbomba ~ i3-550 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*
H55M-UD2H @ bclk 280.04 MHz ~ Wumpus ~ i5-660 (ES) ~ CPUZ Validation
H55M-UD2H @ bclk 263.24 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ i3-540 ~ CPUZ Validation

P55A-UD6(C) @ bclk 252.16 MHz ~ Lsdmeasap ~ i7-860 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
P55-GD80 (MS-7581) @ bclk 232.43 MHz ~ reflex99 ~ i5-650 ~ CPUZ Validation
P55-GD80 (MS-7581) @ bclk 180.57 MHz ~ Theocelot ~ i3-550 ~ CPUZ Validation

P55-GD65 (MS-7583) @ bclk 220.45 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ i7-860 ~ CPUZ Validation


*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*


*Socket LGA 1155: Core i5 & Core i7*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*
P67 Extreme6 @ bclk 108.11 MHz ~ TheWolf ~ i7-2600K ~ CPUZ Validation

*Asus*

P8P67 PRO @ bclk 108.78 MHz ~ Schmuckley ~ i5-3570 ~ CPUZ Validation
P8P67 PRO @ bclk 106.14 MHz ~ pioneerisloud ~ i3-2120 ~ CPUZ Validation
P8P67 PRO @ bclk 105.06 MHz ~ LethalRise750 ~ i7-2600K ~ CPUZ Validation

P8P67 EVO @ bclk 105.87 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ i5-2500K ~ CPUZ Validation

P8P67 DELUXE @ bclk 106.52 MHz ~ PathOfTheRighteousMan ~ i5-2500K ~ CPUZ Validation
P8P67 DELUXE @ bclk 105.06 MHz ~ MGF Derp ~ i5-2500K ~ CPUZ Validation
P8P67 DELUXE @ bclk 105.06 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ i5-2600K ~ CPUZ Validation

P8Z68 DELUXE @ bclk 103.03 MHz ~ PR-Imagery~ i7-2600K ~ CPUZ Validation

P67A-UD3 @ bclk 105.17 MHz ~ weespid~ i7-2600K ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*
E679 @ bclk 106.39 MHz ~ Vi0lence~ i7-2600K ~ CPUZ Validation

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*
P67A-UD3P-B3 @ bclk 108.29 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ i5-2500K ~ CPUZ Validation

P67A-UD7-B3 @ bclk 107.62 MHz ~ topdog ~ i7-2600K ~ CPUZ Validation

Z68X-UD5-B3 @ bclk 108.06 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ i3-2100 ~ CPUZ Validation
Z68X-UD5-B3 @ bclk 107.83 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ Pentium G620 ~ CPUZ Validation

Z68X-UD3R-B3 @ bclk 103.82 MHz ~ K62-RIG ~ i5-2500K ~ CPUZ Validation

Z77X-UD3H @ bclk 110.5 MHz ~ battlecryawesome ~ i5-3570K ~ CPUZ Validation

Z77X-UP5 TH-CF @ bclk 116.95 MHz ~ Sin0822 ~ i5-3770K ~ CPUZ Validation

Z87X-OC-CF @ bclk 171.94 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ i5-4670K~ CPUZ Validation


*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
P67A-GD55 (MS-7681) @ bclk 100 MHz ~ reflex99 ~ i7-2600K ~ CPUZ Validation

Z68A-GD65 (MS-7681) @ bclk 106.81 MHz ~ probn4lyfe ~ i7-3770K ~ CPUZ Validation

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*



*Socket LGA 1150: Core i7, Core i5, Core i3.*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*
Z87M OC [email protected] bclk 172.29 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ i5-4670 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Asus*
[email protected] bclk 135.41 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ G3258 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
Z97 PC Mate @ bclk 117.55 MHz ~ Elektro ~ G3258 ~ CPUZ Validation

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*

*Socket LGA 1151: Core i7, Core i5, Core i3.*
*Asus*
Asus MAXIMUS IX APEX @ bclk 376.68 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ i7-7700K ~ CPUZ Validation

MAXIMUS IX FORMULA @ bclk 420.21 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ i3-7350K ~ CPUZ Validation

Asus Z170-E @ bclk 169.95 MHz ~ the pook ~ i5-6400 ~ CPUZ Validation
Asus Z170-E @ bclk 138.55 MHz ~ the pook ~ i7-6700 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Socket LGA 2011: Core i7*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
Rampage IV Gene @ bclk 163.67MHz ~ signalpuke ~ i7-3820 ~ CPUZ Validation

Rampage IV Extreme @ bclk 134MHz ~ alancsalt ~ i7-3930K ~ CPUZ Validation

Rampage IV Black Edition @ bclk 193.15MHz ~ HOMECINEMA-PC ~ i7-4960X ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage IV Black Edition @ bclk 192.47MHz ~ SparkyBoy006 ~ i7-4930K ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage IV Black Edition @ bclk 184.49MHz ~ WannaBeOCer ~ i7-4930K ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage IV Black Edition @ bclk 180.48MHz ~ HOMECINEMA-PC ~ i7-4930K ~ CPUZ Validation

Rampage IV Formula @ bclk 169.33MHz ~ HOMECINEMA-PC ~ i7-3820 ~ CPUZ Validation

Sabertooth X79 @ bclk 169.33MHz ~ agentx007 ~ Xeon E5 1680 v2 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
X79A-GD45 (MS-7735) @ bclk 133.98 MHz ~ probn4lyfe ~ i7-3930K ~ CPUZ Validation
X79A-GD45 (MS-7735) @ bclk 105.01 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ Xeon E5 (ES) ~ CPUZ Validation

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*​ 
*Socket LGA 2066: Core i7, Core i5*

*Asus.*
ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX @ bclk 410.57 MHz ~ stubass ~ i5-7640X ~ CPUZ Validation
ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX @ bclk 100.15 MHz ~ stubass ~ i7-7740X ~ CPUZ Validation​


----------



## alancsalt

*AMD Chips*
*Socket 754*
*Athlon 64 3700+ @ HTT 475.35 MHz ~ Kryton ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Athlon 64 3000+ @ HTT 380.83 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Athlon 64 3300+ @ HTT 361.8 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Sempron 2600+ @ HTT 441.19 MHz ~ Kryton ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-34 @ HTT 433.37 MHz ~ redhat_ownage ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Mobile Athlon 3400+ @ HTT 295.92 MHz ~ DR4G00N ~ CPUZ Validation*


*Socket 939*
*Athlon 64 [email protected] HTT 430.44 MHz ~ Oj010 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Athlon 64 [email protected] HTT 365.65 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Opteron 180 @ HTT 337.55 MHz ~ DR4G00N ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Socket FM1*
*A4-3300 @ HTT 259.43 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Socket AM2*
*Sempron*
*Sempron 2800+ @ HTT 377.14 MHz ~ Dragosmp ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Athlon*
*Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ @ HTT 260.03 MHz ~ kairi_zeroblade ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5050e @ HTT 326 MHz ~ ozlay ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom*
*Phenom II X4 920 @ HTT 272.02 MHz ~ ikem ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Opteron*
*Opteron 1220 @ HTT 400.16 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Opteron 150 @ HTT 321.66 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Socket AM2+*
*Phenom*
*Phenom 9650 @ HTT 280.49 MHz ~ DR4G00N ~ CPUZ Validation*


*Socket AM3*
*Sempron*
*Sempron 130 @ HTT 338.03 MHz ~ Schmuckley ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Sempron 130 @ HTT 330.02 MHz ~ MGFDerp ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Sempron 140 @ HTT 450.02 MHz ~ redhat_ownage ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Sempron 140 (unlocked) @ HTT 349.83 MHz ~ General_Kerr ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Sempron 145 @ HTT 467.00 MHz ~ topdog ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Sempron 145 @ HTT 445.02 MHz ~ Mikecdm ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Sempron 145 @ HTT 411.02 MHz ~ topdog ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Sempron 145 @ HTT 334.98 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Sempron 145 @ HTT 327.69 MHz ~ LZF995 ~ CPUZ Validation*


*Athlon*
*Athlon X2 5000+ @ HTT 360.07 MHz ~ 033Y5 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Athlon II X2 240 @ HTT 290.01 MHz ~ reflex99 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Athlon II X2 445 @ HTT 329.99 MHz ~ stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom*
*Phenom II X2 545 @ HTT 300.97 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom II X4 960T @ HTT 389.01 MHz ~ Schmuckley ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Phenom II X4 960T @ HTT 340.02 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom II X4 925 @ HTT 300.02 MHz ~ patrick10 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom II X4 945 @ HTT 270.22 MHz ~ MightyMission ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom II X6 1035T @ HTT 311.06 MHz ~ mattliston ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Phenom II X6 1035T @ HTT 277 MHz ~ jsc1973 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom II X6 1045T @ HTT 357.02 MHz ~ 033Y5 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom II X6 1055T @ HTT 300.17 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Phenom II X6 1055T @ HTT 280.09 MHz ~ Carniflex ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Phenom II X6 1090T @ HTT 255 MHz ~ Probn4lyfe ~ CPUZ Validation*


*Socket AM3+*
*FX-4300*
*FX-4300 @ HTT 332.97 MHz ~ mattliston ~ CPUZ Validation*

*FX-6300*
*FX-6300 @ HTT 277.99 MHz ~ PedroC1999 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*FX-8150 @ HTT 405.04 MHz ~ topdog ~ CPUZ Validation*

*FX-8320 @ HTT 360.07 MHz ~ mirzet1976 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*FX-8320E @ HTT 313 MHz ~ mattliston ~ CPUZ Validation*

*FX-8350 @ HTT 370.02 MHz ~ By-Tor ~ CPUZ Validation*
*FX-8350 @ HTT 350.01 MHz ~ AzzKickr ~ CPUZ Validation*

*FX-8370E @ HTT 429.01 MHz ~ mus1mus ~ CPUZ Validation*
*FX-8370E @ HTT 413.97 MHz ~ mus1mus ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Motherboards

AMD*

**Socket 754**

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*

*Biostar*
A770E3 @ HTT 300.02 MHz ~ patrick10 ~ Phenom II X4 925 ~ CPUZ Validation

*DFI*
NF4x Infinity @ HTT 475.35 MHz ~ Kryton ~ Athlon 64 3700+ ~ CPUZ Validation
NF4x Infinity @ HTT 441.19 MHz ~ Kryton ~ Sempron 2600+ ~ CPUZ Validation
LP NF3 250GB @ HTT 433.37 MHz ~ redhat_ownage ~ Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-34 ~ CPUZ Validation
LP NF3 250GB @ HTT 295.92 MHz ~ redhat_ownage ~ Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-34 ~ CPUZ Validation

*EVGA*
115-K8-NF31 @ HTT 361.8 MHz ~ DR4G00N ~ Mobile Athlon 64 3400+ ~ CPUZ Validation

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
K8N Neo Platinum @ HTT 380.83 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ Athlon 64 3000+ ~ CPUZ Validation

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*


**Socket 939**

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
A8N32-SLI-Deluxe @ HTT 365.65 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ Athlon 64 FX-55 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*
LP UT CFX3200 @ HTT 430.44 MHz ~ Oj010 ~ Athlon 64 FX-55 ~ CPUZ Validation

DFI LP UT NF4 Expert @ HTT 337.55 MHz ~ DR4G00N ~ Opteron 180 ~ CPUZ Validation

*EVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*Tyan*
S2865 @ HTT 321.66 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ Opteron 150 ~ CPUZ Validation

*XFX*

*Zotac*



**Socket FM1*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*

F1A55-M LX @ HTT 259.43 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ A4-3300 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*


**Socket AM2**

*Sempron*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*

*Biostar*

*DFI*
NF UltraII-M2 /NF SLiII-M2 /NFII -M2 @ HTT 377.14 MHz ~ Dragosmp ~ Sempron 2800+ ~ CPUZ Validation

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*

*Athlon*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
Crosshair @ HTT 326 MHz ~ ozlay ~ Athlon 5050e ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*ECS*
A770M-A @ HTT 260.03 MHz ~ kairi_zeroblade ~ Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ ~ CPUZ Validation

*EVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*


*Phenom*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
M3A78-T @ HTT 272.02 MHz ~ ikem ~ Phenom II X4 920 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*EVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*

*Opteron*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
M2R32-MVP @ HTT 400.16 MHz ~ Aleslammer ~ Opteron 1220 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*EVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*

**Socket AM2+**
*Phenom*
*DFI*
DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RS @ HTT 280.49 MHz ~ DR4G00N ~ Phenom 9650 ~ CPUZ Validation


**Socket AM3**

*Sempron*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*
N68C-S UCC @ HTT 349.83 MHz ~ General_Kerr ~ Sempron 140 (unlocked) ~ CPUZ Validation

[email protected] HTT 300.17 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ Phenom II X6 1055T ~ CPUZ Validation

*Asus*
M4A89GTD-PRO @ HTT 389.01 MHz ~ Schmuckley ~ Phenom II X4 960T ~ CPUZ Validation
M4A89GTD-PRO @ HTT 349.83 MHz ~ Schmuckley ~ Sempron 130 ~ CPUZ Validation

[email protected] HTT 327.69 MHz ~ LZF995 ~ Sempron 145 ~ CPUZ Validation

CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z @ HTT 411.02 MHz ~ topdog ~ Sempron 145 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*
LP DK 790FXB-M2RS @ HTT 445.02 MHz ~ Mikecdm ~ Sempron 145 ~ CPUZ Validation
LP DK 790FXB-M2RS @ HTT 377.14 MHz ~ redhat ownage ~ Sempron 140 ~ CPUZ Validation

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*
A9DA-S @ HTT 330.02 MHz ~ MGFDerp ~ Sempron 130 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Gigabyte Technology*

GA-MA790X-UD3P @ HTT 467.00 MHz ~ topdog ~ Sempron 145 ~ CPUZ Validation

GA-870A-USB3 @ HTT 280.09 MHz ~ Carniflex ~ Phenom II X6 1055T ~ CPUZ Validation

GA-990FXA-UD5 @ HTT 334.98 MHz ~ stubass ~ Sempron 145 ~ CPUZ Validation

GA-990FXA-UD5 @ HTT 329.99 MHz ~ stubass ~ Athlon II X2 445 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
890FXA-GD65 @ HTT 255 MHz ~ Probn4lyfe ~ Phenom II X6 1090T ~ CPUZ Validation

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*

*Athlon*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*

*Biostar*
TA890FXE @ HTT 290.01 MHz ~ reflex99 ~ Athlon II X2 240 ~ CPUZ Validation

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
DKA790GX Platinum (MS-7550)@ HTT 360.07 MHz ~ 033Y5 ~ Athlon II 5000+ ~ CPUZ Validation

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*


*Phenom*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
M5A99X EVO @ HTT 340.02 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ Phenom II X4 960T ~ CPUZ Validation

CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z @ HTT 357.02 MHz ~ 033Y5 ~ Phenom II X6 1045T ~ CPUZ Validation
CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z @ HTT 311.06 MHz ~ mattliston ~ Phenom II X6 1035T ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*
TA970XE @ HTT 277 MHz ~ jsc1973 ~ Phenom II X6 1035T ~ CPUZ Validation

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*
Destroyer @ HTT 270.22 MHz ~ MightyMission ~ Phenom II X4 945 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Gigabyte Technology*
GA-MA770T-UD3P @ HTT 300.97 MHz ~ Cyrious ~ Phenom II X2 545 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*


*AM3+*

*Vishera*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
Crosshair V @ HTT 405.04 MHz ~topdog ~ FX-8150 ~ CPUZ Validation
Crosshair V @ HTT 350.01 MHz ~ AzzKickr ~ FX-8350 ~ CPUZ Validation

Crosshair V Formula-Z @ HTT 413.97 MHz ~ mus1mus ~ FX-8350 ~ CPUZ Validation
Crosshair V Formula-Z @ HTT 332.97 MHz ~ mattliston ~ FX-4300 ~ CPUZ Validation
Crosshair V Formula-Z @ HTT 313 MHz ~ mattliston ~ FX-8320E ~ CPUZ Validation

Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 @ HTT 429.01 MHz ~ mus1mus ~ FX-8350 ~ CPUZ Validation
Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 @ HTT 370.02 MHz ~ By-Tor ~ FX-8350 ~ CPUZ Validation
Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 @ HTT 360.07 MHz ~ mirzet1976 ~ FX-8320 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*
GA-970A-UD3 @ HTT 277.99 MHz ~ PedroC1999 ~ FX-6300 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*​


----------



## alancsalt

*By Processor:*

*Socket LGA 1366*

*Core i7*

*i7-920 @ bclk 276.42 MHz ~ Lsdmeasap ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-920 @ bclk 252.96 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-920 @ bclk 238.65 MHz ~ nolonger ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-930 @ bclk 238.24 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-950 @ bclk 233.57 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-950 @ bclk 220.38 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-950 @ bclk 217.79 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-965 @ bclk 251.78 ~ Lsdmeasap ~ CPUZ Validation*

*i7-980X @ bclk 250.57 ~ Lsdmeasap ~ CPUZ Validation*
*i7-980X (ES) @ bclk 165.6 ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Bloomfield Xeon*
*Xeon W3520 @ bclk 268.86 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon W3520 @ bclk 266.34 MHz ~ xxbassplayerxx ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon W3520 @ bclk 253.38 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon W3520 @ bclk 253.21 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Xeon W3530 @ bclk 250.18 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon W3530 @ bclk 220.49 MHz ~ Starbomba ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Westmere Xeon*
*Xeon E5640 @ bclk 287.22 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon E5606 @ bclk 285.97 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon E5649 @ bclk 269.65 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon E5649 @ bclk 267.29 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon E5649 @ bclk 269 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon E5660 @ bclk 240.29 MHz ~ Xoriam ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon E5620 @ bclk 235.02 MHz ~ fredeb ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon L5640 @ bclk 220.5 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon E5607 @ bclk 217.46 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*
*Xeon X5675 (ES) @ bclk 214 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ CPUZ Validation*

*Gainestown Xeon*
*Xeon E5530 @ bclk 217.72 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ CPUZ Validation*​


----------



## alancsalt

*Motherboard:
*
*Socket LGA 1366: Core i7, Bloomfield Xeon, Westmere Xeon & Gainstown Xeon*

*Acer Inc.*

*AOpen*

*ASRock*

*Asus*
P6X58D-E @ bclk 217.72 MHz ~ GENiEBEN~ i7-950 ~ CPUZ Validation

P6T6 WS REVOLUTION @ bclk 217.79 MHz ~ GENiEBEN~ Xeon E5530 ~ CPUZ Validation

Rampage II Extreme @ bclk 285.97 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon E5606 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage II Extreme @ bclk 269.65 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon E5649 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage II Extreme @ bclk 268.86 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon W3520 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage II Extreme @ bclk 220.5 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ Xeon L5640 ~ CPUZ Validation

Rampage III Extreme @ bclk 266.34 MHz ~ xxbassplayerxx ~ Xeon W3520 ~ CPUZ Validation
Rampage III Extreme @ bclk 220.49 MHz ~ Starbomba ~ Xeon W3530 ~ CPUZ Validation

Rampage III Gene @ bclk 240.29 MHz MHz ~ Xoriam ~ Xeon X5660 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Biostar*

*DFI*

*eVGA*
X58 Classified 4-Way SLI @ bclk 253.38 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ Xeon W3520 ~ CPUZ Validation
Classified SR-2 @ bclk 253.04 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon E5606 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58 Classified 4-Way SLI @ bclk 217.46 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ Xeon E5607 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58 Classified 4-Way SLI @ bclk 165.6 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ i7-980X (ES) ~ CPUZ Validation

*Foxconn*

*Gigabyte Technology*
X58A-OC @ bclk 287.22 MHz  ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon E5640 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-OC @ bclk 276.42 MHz ~ Lsdmeasap ~ i7-920 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-OC @ bclk 266.53 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon X5649 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-OC @ bclk 250.57 MHz ~ Lsdmeasap ~ i7-980X ~ CPUZ Validation

X58A-UD7 @ bclk 269 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon X5649 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-UD7 @ bclk 252.96 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ i7-920 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-UD7 @ bclk 251.78 MHz ~ Lsdmeasap ~ i7-965 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-UD7 @ bclk 250.18 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ Xeon W3530 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-UD7 @ bclk 238.24 MHz ~ NoGuru ~ i7-930 ~ CPUZ Validation

X58A-UD3R @ bclk267.29 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon X5649 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-UD3R @ bclk 253.21 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ W3520 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-UD3R @ bclk 238.65 MHz ~ nolonger ~ i7-920 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-UD3R @ bclk 214 MHz ~ dhenzjhen ~ X5675 (ES) ~ CPUZ Validation

X58A-UD3R Rev.2.0 @ bclk 235.02 MHz ~ fredeb ~ E5620 ~ CPUZ Validation
X58A-UD3R Rev.2.0 @ bclk 233.57 MHz ~ alancsalt ~ i7-950 ~ CPUZ Validation

*Intel*

*Jetway*

*MSI (Micro-Star International)*
X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) @ bclk 250.39 MHz ~ Ground15 ~ Xeon E5640 ~ CPUZ Validation

Eclipse SLI (MS-7520) @ bclk 220.38 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ i7-950 ~ CPUZ Validation

*PNY Technologies*

*Powercolor*

*Shuttle*

*Supermicro*

*XFX*

*Zotac*​


----------



## AyeYo

This should be interesting.


----------



## justarealguy

My finished what?


----------



## alancsalt

Cannot follow why you would post a still of the last screen of an animated .gif that explains itself in the first few screens.


----------



## justarealguy

I was trying to correct a grammatical error that you made







.

Your is possessive, you should have used "you're".


----------



## nolonger

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469389

Highest BCLK I've ever reached.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Very Nice Nol.
and mine.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks for adding me Alan. I will be throwing some more at you tomorrow or tonight when I get time.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Very Nice Nol.
and mine.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030


Epic FSB right there. Hope to get close to that when I start benching 775.


----------



## KURTZ

i7-875K @ 231 BCLK KURTZ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1500326

Asus Maximus III Extreme


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justarealguy;12042867*
> I was trying to correct a grammatical error that you made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Your is possessive, you should have used "you're".


AH, I did not make the .gif. It's been used on other clubs for a while now. I "borrowed" it. Certainly if I had made it myself it would have said "you're".


----------



## NoGuru

I have a higher one but can't find it but this will do for now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379427


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12042874*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469389
> 
> Highest BCLK I've ever reached.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12043187*
> Very Nice Nol.
> and mine.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KURTZ;12043766*
> i7-875K @ 231 BCLK KURTZ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1500326
> 
> Asus Maximus III Extreme


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12047405*
> I have a higher one but can't find it but this will do for now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379427


----------



## PapaSmurf

If this takes off you are going to be very busy entering in all of the submissions into the various categories. Any prize for the lowest FSB? I stand a lot better chance of that. I haven't been able to really crank a super high FSB since the Socket 462 days when I tool one to 278 on a DFI Ultra Infinity 2.


----------



## alancsalt

A date with Phylis Diller?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No thanks. I remember her Centerfold in Field and Stream. shudder


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12050473*
> A date with Phylis Diller?


Oh God, it's to early for that thought...well, that is never a good thought.

I will talk with some Mods and see if we can't get some kind of contest with prizes to get the club going.


----------



## battlecryawesome

This ones not as good as my last one, but its a different chip.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1389389


----------



## reflex99

I honestly think that no one will ever beat me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603873

this one too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12057437*
> I honestly think that no one will ever beat me
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243


----------



## dragosmp

If HTT is accepted here's mine (although it's a bit old):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=194131

DFI Infinity Ultra M2 / Sempron 2800 AM2 / 377HTT (on air) / 3GHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12054238*
> This ones not as good as my last one, but its a different chip.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1389389


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12057437*
> I honestly think that no one will ever beat me
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603873
> this one too
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragosmp;12058082*
> If HTT is accepted here's mine (although it's a bit old):
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=194131
> 
> DFI Infinity Ultra M2 / Sempron 2800 AM2 / 377HTT (on air) / 3GHz



















First AMD submission


----------



## LethalRise750

105, woo!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1605272


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I honestly think that no one will ever beat me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603873


Could you eat those words please?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


105, woo!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1605272


----------



## KingT

Here's my best FSB= 518MHz with Q9550 and P5Q Pro..

Validation link

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll see your 518 and raise you a 521 with a Q9550 on a EP45-UD3P.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585440

When I get a chance I'll go fsb hunting. That was for a max clock speed OC.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12067767*
> I'll see your 518 and raise you a 521 with a Q9550 on a EP45-UD3P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585440
> 
> When I get a chance I'll go fsb hunting. That was for a max clock speed OC.


Man,don't you even..









Anyway 518MHz FSB with C2Q on Pro is allready world class record as these are no match for EP45 UD3P..









With C2D P5Q would give a UD3P a run for its money

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12065565*
> Could you eat those words please?


your sarcasm-o-meter is way off man


----------



## ikem

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459579

272mhz on my old 920.. haven't really pushed this 1090t past 250 yet.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;12070933*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459579
> 
> 272mhz on my old 920.. haven't really pushed this 1090t past 250 yet.


when you said 920 i thought it was an i7

i was like







but then i was like


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Here's my best FSB= 518MHz with Q9550 and P5Q Pro..

Validation link

CHEERS..



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'll see your 518 and raise you a 521 with a Q9550 on a EP45-UD3P.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585440

When I get a chance I'll go fsb hunting. That was for a max clock speed OC.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;12070933*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459579
> 
> 272mhz on my old 920.. haven't really pushed this 1090t past 250 yet.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

all these new clubs... hard to keep track.
well i dont have anything worth adding so i will stay out of this one.


----------



## Mikecdm

Here are two decent ones

E6320
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532780

Q6600
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575336


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;12073647*
> Here are two decent ones
> 
> E6320
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532780
> 
> Q6600
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575336



















Thanks Mikecdm!


----------



## KingT

Please update my score..

Validation link

CHEERS..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12082325*
> Please update my score..
> 
> Validation link
> 
> CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

I like what you did with the front page. Maybe I will get around to submitting some of my other scores tomorrow.


----------



## alancsalt

Look forward to it.


----------



## mm67

E6300
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419136

Q9550
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449426


----------



## KingT

@ *alancsalt*

Could you please update my Validation links also,not just the score..?

Thanx..









CHEERS..


----------



## CL3P20

1x for me- 775skt : 635.5mhz FSB

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248497

..no validation for this one..its an oldie. 120mhz FSB OC for 478









http://hwbot.org/community/submission/913040_cl3p20_superpi_pentium_4_mobile_2.66ghz_53sec_580ms?tab=info


----------



## KingT

Update my score please..

It's not much but it counts..









Validation link

CHEERS..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12086377*
> E6300
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419136
> 
> Q9550
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449426











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12088113*
> @ *alancsalt*
> 
> Could you please update my Validation links also,not just the score..?
> 
> Thanx..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


----------



## redhat_ownage

skt. AM2+ AMD Sempron 140 450mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1165746
skt. 754 AMD Turion 64 ML-34 433mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=936727


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12094068*
> Update my score please..
> 
> It's not much but it counts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation link
> 
> CHEERS..


@ *alancsalt*

You have missed my 525MHz FSB validation from this previous post..

CHEERS..


----------



## alancsalt

oops. Not having much luck with yours tonight. Sorry


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12098766*
> oops


And when you have time update Validation links as well,not just the score









CHEERS..


----------



## alancsalt

There King T

Not knowing AMD well:
Should Turion be a new listing?
Should AM3 be a new listing?
I just did a thousand mile trip, so having a blank moment. I'm botching updates tonight - sorry - tired but _trying_ to catch up on all subscribed posts.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage;12098560*
> skt. AM2+ AMD Sempron 140 450mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1165746
> skt. 754 AMD Turion 64 ML-34 433mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=936727


Ok. Done the AMD revision. I hope AMD owners will say if I've messed up in any way...


----------



## TheOcelot

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366539
LGA 1156 Core i3 550 4.338 GHz 180.57 bclk MSI P55-GD80

Not my best but I lost my dang cpu-z submissions.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOcelot;12106665*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366539
> LGA 1156 Core i3 550 4.338 GHz 180.57 bclk MSI P55-GD80
> 
> Not my best but I lost my dang cpu-z submissions.


----------



## alancsalt

Must be more of you out there with high fsb/htt/bclk validations?









Where there are no entries you can dominate?


----------



## CL3P20

http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/917173-unofficial-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome-6.html#post12088132


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;12158309*
> http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/917173-unofficial-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome-6.html#post12088132


----------



## Kryton

I tried it with my Asus P5LD2-VM and the one listed as CV122CPVG (P5LD2-VM SE) works with this board.
I thought it would since these are really the same board and wanted to confirm that for the list.


----------



## alancsalt

A true Kryton.
Might be better adding it at SetFSB - Clock Generator List Compilation

But while you're here have you got a high fsb/bclk/htt out of it at all?


----------



## Kryton

Not yet and this board doesn't like high bus speeds being a mini board.
With it's chipset, it can go to about 255, occasionally a tad higher and that's about it. I guess these were never meant for serious OC'ing but it does have some options to use, CPU voltage selections are actually good ( Up to 1.70v's +) but the rest is clearly lacking.

My DFI NF4X Infinity however is another story.


----------



## alancsalt

It would be the top figure for that board if you list it...


----------



## marsey99

EP45-UD3R @ fsb 536 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ Q9550 ~

P35-DS3R @ fsb 540 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ E8200 ~

links are in my sig


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12217799*
> EP45-UD3R @ fsb 536 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ Q9550 ~
> 
> P35-DS3R @ fsb 540 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ E8200 ~
> 
> links are in my sig



















Took the P5N-E SLI @ fsb 400.04 MHz ~ Marsey99 ~ E4300 too. Hope that's OK?


----------



## alancsalt

C'mon you guys. Where's your clocks? Make a mark with an unusual mobo - steal the space! Have a go!


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12376913*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


Forgot to mention...
























Kick me....did it earlier


----------



## alancsalt

I am just about to leave in the next hour or two on a 48 to 72 hour road trip, so there will be a short break in the updates.

Sorry for any inconvenience,


----------



## shadman

Its too bad I don't still have my 775 build...
With the Q8200 (highest multi = 7) I had to increase the FSB to get a good OC

I had it at 499FSB on a Asus P5Q-E but I don't have any proof for it that I can find. Sold the parts a few months back anyway. Oh well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just realized you don't have a Sig link for this Klub yet. I can't make a graphic to save me, but I can do sig links.








*Sig Link*

Code:



Code:


[center][PLAIN][center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/917173/"][b]_.=The BCLK Klub=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center][/PLAIN][/center]









*_.=The BCLK Klub=._*


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641728

woot crappy HTT clocking board


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12490147*
> Just realized you don't have a Sig link for this Klub yet. I can't make a graphic to save me, but I can do sig links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sig Link*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center][PLAIN][center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/917173/"][b]_.=The BCLK Klub=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center][/PLAIN][/center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_.=The BCLK Klub=._*


Well, I did, but it was only in my own sig - a terrible oversight - so what I've done is put both up to give a choice, and referred to yours as the subtler siggy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12490886*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641728
> woot crappy HTT clocking board



















Maybe check up on me to make sure I got it right. I'm feeling error prone ATM.

No matter if it looks low as long as it's good for its class!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

using cheapo ECS board..










Validation..count me in..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12491491*
> Well, I did, but it was only in my own sig - a terrible oversight - so what I've done is put both up to give a choice, and referred to yours as the subtler siggy


I would take the text part of yours and the thread part of mine to make the best of both worlds. By using the *thread=* instead of the *url=* you shorten the sig line from 218 characters to 130. It's the only way I can fit as many links into my sig.
*The [Unofficial] BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade;12491543*
> using cheapo ECS board..
> Validation..count me in..


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12491659*
> I would take the text part of yours and the thread part of mine to make the best of both worlds. By using the *thread=* instead of the *url=* you shorten the sig line from 218 characters to 130. It's the only way I can fit as many links into my sig.
> *The [Unofficial] BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)*


Kept them both PapaSmurf, but changed mine for thread=


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hazzah!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1380778

266.34 BCLK


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12492224*
> Hazzah!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1380778
> 
> 266.34 BCLK


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12492224*
> Hazzah!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1380778
> 
> 266.34 BCLK


Nice work Bass!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12505965*
> Nice work Bass!


lol thanks Guru, but you've seen that many times!

Next goal... get in that damned 6GHz club!


----------



## baker18

e8400

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690367

e3300

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663573


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12662791*
> e8400
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690367
> 
> e3300
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663573


----------



## NoGuru

Come on people, any CPU-Z will help update this database.


----------



## Inteller

Inteller

500fsb with a X3380
& socket 775 Asus Rampage Formula board
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=923109


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12672238*
> Inteller
> 
> 500fsb with a X3380
> & socket 775 Asus Rampage Formula board
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=923109


Hey there pilgrim.. welcome


----------



## Inteller

Thanks Bud! You guys have a lot of cool clubs in here!
Great web site!


----------



## CL3P20

A lot of others do a great job keeping the place up and running. Glad to see you here. Poke around in the benchmarking section sometime..we usually have monthly comps going for fun/prizes that all types can get in on [they will be picking back up now that FW's is over]









Catch you around


----------



## NoGuru

Yep, next comp is being planed as we speak.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inteller*


Inteller

500fsb with a X3380
& socket 775 Asus Rampage Formula board
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=923109


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12314580*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641675
> 
> board from hell lives once more!!
> 
> that was on air if anyone was wondering.....1.52v FSb termination and .864 on the MCH ref.


EP45 FTW
thats only my 775 sub for now....and also, I only have screens of my i5 at 272BCLK, didnt validate, just ran pifast and Pi 1m LOL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12677465*
> EP45 FTW
> thats only my 775 sub for now....and also, I only have screens of my i5 at 272BCLK, didnt validate, just ran pifast and Pi 1m LOL


























Good to see ya!


----------



## alancsalt

For the next 24 hours I'm on the road north.
Melbourne to Sydney to Tweed River up by the Queensland border.

If you post a validation, you'll just have to give me a little more time than usual. Till then.


----------



## mdoto

224 fsb with a Pentium D 820 and socket 775 Intel D945GCZ board. Tried my best.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741216


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdoto;12940226*
> 224 fsb with a Pentium D 820 and socket 775 Intel D945GCZ board. Tried my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741216



















Thanks!


----------



## KingT

Update my score please..

*530MHz FSB Validation Link* ..

CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

X58-OC released in China. I plan on breaking the 260 barrier when I get one.


----------



## MightyMission

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741719
i can get 276 fsb but only for validation then bsod


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12943147*
> Update my score please..
> *530MHz FSB Validation Link* ..
> CHEERS..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12943509*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741719
> i can get 276 fsb but only for validation then bsod


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12943460*
> X58-OC released in China. I plan on breaking the 260 barrier when I get one.


At last! Hope they don't mark 'em up too much here.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12943752*
> 
> At last! Hope they don't mark 'em up too much here.


Do you think you will be getting one? If so we can compare the prices US/AUS and see if it's worth shipping from here.


----------



## alancsalt

Well, if I'm going to play with dice, can't really dump 4 to 500 dollars on a mobo. This gives entry level wallets a chance if it's around $280... ATM thinking of a dedicated setup rather than messing with my work rig.. thinking out loud here.









Can't find anything on China release/sale with Google


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12943960*
> Well, if I'm going to play with dice, can't really dump 4 to 500 dollars on a mobo. This gives entry level wallets a chance if it's around $280... ATM thinking of a dedicated setup rather than messing with my work rig.. thinking out loud here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find anything on China release/sale with Google


I think you are pretty close on the price. Dedicated is way more easyier then trying to change stuff out all the time but before you go buying some $300 RAM, see how well the ones you have will work then decide if you want better stuff later.

Maybe it is not FS in China yet but I seen on Gigabytes FacebookPage that they had a release party.


----------



## turrican9

Here you go man Q9400 result... [email protected] CPU-Z Validation

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746218

Motherboard: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Here you go man Q9400 result... [email protected] CPU-Z Validation

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746218

Motherboard: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo



















Thank you *turrican9*! A mighty effort there!


----------



## baker18

new e8400 @6020.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13198318*
> new e8400 @6020.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740



















That's a new peak in E8400 FSB and it's an X48 taking the gold!


----------



## fredeb

I thought this is a good bclk for X58A-UD3R ver 2.0 on air : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821298


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Very nice! Looks like you got a nice IOH chip.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Hmm, looks like I need to enter some results! This is the first I've seen this thread, I think, so not sure how my 965 result got into the list?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Hmm, looks like I need to enter some results! This is the first I've seen this thread, I think, so not sure how my 965 result got into the list?


Because it's alancsalt/salty who manages the list lsdmeasap. I used to post a bit more at tweaktown gigabyte, still do a little, also clunk, xtreme, etc...

and of course I'd love ya to submit your bclks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fredeb*


I thought this is a good bclk for X58A-UD3R ver 2.0 on air : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821298



















Ya got me by a MHz..


----------



## alancsalt

Well water shouldn't be necessary at this speed (disclaimer)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822085

I don't think I could squeeze any more out of it. Fredeb, can you squeeze any more out of yours?


----------



## alancsalt

Oops, tried lowering number of cores. Wasn't good for much... 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822192 232.67 MHz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Kick up VTT a bit!


----------



## alancsalt

1.455v it was...


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Because it's alancsalt/salty who manages the list lsdmeasap. I used to post a bit more at tweaktown gigabyte, still do a little, also clunk, xtreme, etc...

and of course I'd love ya to submit your bclks










Ahh, ya I thought it was you that managed the list, just never remembered seeing this thread so wondered how my 965 Bclk got on the list sicne I didn't remember submitting it.

Here's a few for you now









250.57 980X 6c/12t
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795059

252.16 W/ Ram at 3025MHZ 860 CPU
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1521239








313 Bclk 980X 6c/12t








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1193181


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Ahh, ya I thought it was you that managed the list, just never remembered seeing this thread so wondered how my 965 Bclk got on the list sicne I didn't remember submitting it.

Here's a few for you now









250.57 980X 6c/12t
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795059

252.16 W/ Ram at 3025MHZ 860 CPU
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1521239








313 Bclk 980X 6c/12t








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1193181


----------



## serp777

P67 mother board i5 2500k clock- 103.8. Lol


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*





























Hey, sorry if you didn't realize, but the 313 Bclk is a glitch and should not be included. I posted as a joke surrounded by smiles









It is not possible


----------



## alancsalt

Oh yeah, 265 is about the limit? My gullible


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just depends on where QPI is at. When QPI approaches its limits, BCLK and multi start to go crazy!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13546846*
> Just depends on where QPI is at. When QPI approaches its limits, BCLK and multi start to go crazy!


That is why I call you Bclkplayer, cause your crazy!


----------



## black06g85

evga 790i ftw board, q9550 @4.037
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1740980


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13547962*
> evga 790i ftw board, q9550 @4.037
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1740980


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


1.455v it was...


Ahhh c'mon... Give it some real volts!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That is why I call you Bclkplayer, cause your crazy!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Ahhh c'mon... Give it some real volts!

















Qpi/Vtt of 1.455?
How much higher?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

When I'm benching on air, I'll top around 1.55V. Frozen I'll go up to 1.65V.

24/7, less than 1.45V.


----------



## lsdmeasap

For sure, more Vtt and IOH when pushing for Bclk - and 110-120 PCIE

I use 1.6-1.63 max Vtt on water while doing memory reviews, so a lot of stress really and never have any issues.

Up to 1.7 when - frozen if the chip will do it


----------



## alancsalt

I tried your suggestions fellas. No difference. (Well lower, but I put that down to ambient temperature.) At room temp that's all I get.

Best bclk is slow mode, 15x uncore, 113pcie, and vtt from 1.455 upward, at ambient. If it's colder I get slighly better results. Tonight, regardless of volt changes 231.6 is it. It's overcast and not so cold. The other night was clear and colder and I got a validation for 232.67

At these temps, feeding more volts in to QPI/VTT or IOH didn't help my UD3R. Nor did raising PCIE. What does seem to help is cold, so I'll play with that again next cold snap.

xxbassplayerxx, using qpi/vtt of 1.55v really helped the peak overclock though! (4.926GHz)


----------



## CL3P20

Heres mine... daily user clocks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1831664


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;13595343*
> Heres mine... daily user clocks
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1831664


----------



## fredeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13522183*
> Very nice! Looks like you got a nice IOH chip.


Thanks Man !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13561811*
> Best bclk is slow mode, 15x uncore, 113pcie, and vtt from 1.455 upward, at ambient. If it's colder I get slighly better results. Tonight, regardless of volt changes 231.6 is it. It's overcast and not so cold. The other night was clear and colder and I got a validation for 232.67
> 
> At these temps, feeding more volts in to QPI/VTT or IOH didn't help my UD3R. Nor did raising PCIE. What does seem to help is cold, so I'll play with that again next cold snap.


For my highest Bclk QPI frequency was set to 36x , Uncore to 17x , PCIe to 107 , QPI vtt to 1.55v , PCIe vtt to 1.6v , QPI pll to 1.3 , IOHcore to 1.3 , ICH I/O to 1.6 and ICH core to 1.26 .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredeb;13617244*
> Thanks Man !!
> 
> For my highest Bclk QPI frequency was set to 36x , Uncore to 17x , PCIe to 107 , QPI vtt to 1.55v , PCIe vtt to 1.6v , QPI pll to 1.3 , IOHcore to 1.3 , ICH I/O to 1.6 and ICH core to 1.26 .


yo, and ram at 6x. Mine won't even boot with those settings.









Have you had a play with slow mode? I suspect you'd probably beat my bclk that way.


----------



## fredeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13617379*
> yo, and ram at 6x. Mine won't even boot with those settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a play with slow mode? I suspect you'd probably beat my bclk that way.


Yeah , I've been trying with slow mode to beat yours







, but my PC won't boot with slow mode . Probably the difference between our CPU's , will keep trying though , just don't wanna break my Xeon .

Maybe LSD and bassplayer can suggest some " safe " voltages on air ( we won't hold you to it







) .

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ............................. ? currently 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive .................. ? currently 900mV
CPU Clock Skew ............................. ? currently 0ps
IOH Clock Skew ............................. ? currently 0ps

CPU
Load Line Calibration ................. ? currently Level2
CPU Vcore ............................... ? currently 1.4v
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ ? currently 1.5v
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... ? currently 1.8v

MCH/ICH
PCIE 1.500v ........................... ? currently 1.58
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... ? currently 1.32
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... ? currently 1.30
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... ? currently 1.56
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ ? currently 1.18


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredeb;13629330*
> Yeah , I've been trying with slow mode to beat yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but my PC won't boot with slow mode . Probably the difference between our CPU's , will keep trying though , just don't wanna break my Xeon .
> 
> Maybe LSD and bassplayer can suggest some " safe " voltages on air ( we won't hold you to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> Advanced Clock Control:
> CPU Clock Drive ............................. ? currently 800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive .................. ? currently 900mV
> CPU Clock Skew ............................. ? currently 0ps
> IOH Clock Skew ............................. ? currently 0ps
> 
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration ................. ? currently Level2
> CPU Vcore ............................... ? currently 1.4v
> QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ ? currently 1.5v
> CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... ? currently 1.8v
> 
> MCH/ICH
> PCIE 1.500v ........................... ? currently 1.58
> QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... ? currently 1.32
> IOH Core 1.100v ..................... ? currently 1.30
> ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... ? currently 1.56
> ICH Core 1.1v ........................ ? currently 1.18


Mine didn't match what I was told. If the below was true I should have been able to boot at 12 or 13x Uncore, but my board didn't boot till I tried 14x. So that's one thing, trying lower uncore.
Quote:


> Uncore Frequency .......................... (Always 2x Memory Multi or 2x +1)


Raising IOH core didn't help mine.
I think you need bios FE or later for a Rev2 UD3R.

High PCIE - I got best results at 113.
High QPI - 1.5 to 1.6
DRAM volts need to be up too.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839725

Freq : 3503.5 MHz (*233.57* * 15)
MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : X58A-UD3R


----------



## NoGuru

Not to shabby. I have some info for you.

Your item left the United States from ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 4:51 pm on May 26, 2011. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13659358*
> Not to shabby. I have some info for you.
> 
> Your item left the United States from ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 4:51 pm on May 26, 2011. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


U have PM


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13659464*
> U have PM


I hope that is not code for some venereal disease...oh wait...


----------



## KingT

The way it looks right now in LGA775 class *Asus* has smashed *Gigabyte* and CO in both C2Q and C2D classes..









*turrican9* ~ 560MHz FSB on Q9400 & P5Q Pro TURBO P45

*baker19* ~ 669MHz FSB on E8400 & Rampage Formula X48

CHEERS..


----------



## fredeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Mine didn't match what I was told. If the below was true I should have been able to boot at 12 or 13x Uncore, but my board didn't boot till I tried 14x. So that's one thing, trying lower uncore.

Raising IOH core didn't help mine.
I think you need bios FE or later for a Rev2 UD3R.

High PCIE - I got best results at 113.
High QPI - 1.5 to 1.6
DRAM volts need to be up too.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841682



Cool Alan - used 113 PCIe clock and 1.58 QPI , forgot to lower uncore though .


----------



## alancsalt

Damned fine result though.

I'd have to be near freezing point to better that I think. I seem to get 1bclk higher for every five degrees cooler, and 233.57 was at an ambient temp of 13 degrees C.


----------



## fredeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13672248*
> Damned fine result though.
> 
> I'd have to be near freezing point to better that I think. I seem to get 1bclk higher for every five degrees cooler, and 233.57 was at an ambient temp of 13 degrees C.


Thanks Alan ! Yeah - this is still on air and it's pretty cold in Cape Town atm . I'm itching to do water again and would mind finding cheap X5670







, if that is indeed possible .

What would you say is the max QPI voltage for 24/7 oc ? I have been reading around a bit and know Intel say 1.35v , I suppose 1.45 should be fine as long as temps are down .


----------



## alancsalt

So you left Uncore at 16x or 17x? So much for the Uncore at 2 x ram multiplier, or 2x+1 rule! Not that my 14 or 15 agreed with it anyway. Sin0822 said my uncore was wierd...

qpi/vtt - ppl disagree. The jobsworths say 1.355 max and some overclockers say that is conservative, and how long do you want a chip to last anyway - two or three years?

The other strong argument is "Where are all the fried chips then?"

I tend to that line of thinking.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

2x Uncore is only necessary for Intel's 45nm i7 chips (Bloomfield/Nehalem).


----------



## alancsalt

Like an i7-950?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup. If you try to set a ratio lower than that, it won't boot. Really though, the only time this becomes an issue is when you're running memory over 2000MHz.


----------



## alancsalt

My i7-950 would not boot with ram at 6 and uncore at 12x or 13x, but 14x and 15x no worries. That's with 1600MHz ram, which is why I was trying slow mode....

But it doesn't apply to the Xeon?


----------



## fredeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13684680*
> So you left Uncore at 16x or 17x? So much for the Uncore at 2 x ram multiplier, or 2x+1 rule! Not that my 14 or 15 agreed with it anyway. Sin0822 said my uncore was wierd...
> 
> qpi/vtt - ppl disagree. The jobsworths say 1.355 max and some overclockers say that is conservative, and how long do you want a chip to last anyway - two or three years?
> 
> The other strong argument is "Where are all the fried chips then?"
> 
> I tend to that line of thinking.


Yeah my heads going the same way - I'm sure 1.45 is OK 24/7 , well , for me it is . Won't guarantee anyone else's chip .








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13684779*
> My i7-950 would not boot with ram at 6 and uncore at 12x or 13x, but 14x and 15x no worries. That's with 1600MHz ram, which is why I was trying slow mode....
> 
> But it doesn't apply to the Xeon?


The Xeon's suppossedly only needs 1 and a half times , but that's never worked for me . Maybe someone running SR2 ? In fact mine seems most stable at 36x QPI and 17x uncore , no matter the RAM frequency ; ie. 6x or 8x , cause 10x has never worked for me with Corsair XMS3 1600C8 6 gb kit or Kingston HyperX Blu 1600C9 6 gb kit . I tried with ridiculously high QPI voltages , seriously relaxed latencies , lower BCLK's vs higher QPI link and uncore multi's with no luck . I probably need higher rated RAM .

If anyone has any suggestions to get said RAM to run at ~2000 mhz , I'm all ears . I manage 1800mhz on Corsair Kit @ 9-9-9-27 1.7v DRAM and 1.52v QPI vtt and 225 BCLK .

i7 950 - 4.8GT/s - built-in tripple channel DDR3-1066 memory controller
i7 990XE - 6.4GT/s - built-in tripple channel DDR3-1333 memory controller
Xeon E5620 - 5.86GT/s - built-in tripple channel DDR3-1066 memory controller
Xeon X5670 - 6.4GT/s - built-in tripple channel DDR3-1333 memory controller

Dunno if those higher rated memory controller's and QPI link speeds make much difference , I'm sure I've seen threads with 920's doing 2200 mhz on the RAM . LSDMEASAP achieved over 2000mhz at CL6 I think recently with 990XE - I speak under correction .

Oh ... here's one with CL6 - LSD's mushkin-radioactive-998966-6gb-ddr3-2000mhz review , would be good to know what various multi's and voltages were set . I presume this is on air too . xxbassplayerxx porbably also knows the answer .


----------



## fredeb

Here's LSD's Aida64 screenshot for mushkin-radioactive review :

http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy10/Mushkin-Review/Radioactive/Misc/AIDA64.jpg

I suppose that uncore multi is ~24x , then QPI link multi must be 48x @ 167mhz BCLK
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap;12666171*
> 
> While the hexa-core 980X is a great CPU for many reasons, it would only be fair to the memory itself, and to you my readers, if I also performed testing using a quad-core 965 CPU. The 980X does have some huge advantages over the previous generation i7's (920-975), but this comes at a cost, which is part of the reason I choose to test using both types. The quad core i7's have a jump on the 970-990X in memory bandwidth performance, depending on settings used this can range from 4% to 15% or more, but that is where it all ends for these CPU's. Putting memory bandwidth aside, the 970-990X can make massive leaps in raw MHz over the quads, due to the uncore allotments.
> 
> The massive memory frequencies the hexa-core CPU's can achieve are staggering in comparison to what the latter gen. quads can offer. I was able to reach an outstanding 3025.8Mhz @ 9-12-9-31 using these Radioactives and a P55 setup, but we'll get into that later towards the end of the review.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> The Xeon's suppossedly only needs 1 and a half times , but that's never worked for me . Maybe someone running SR2 ? In fact mine seems most stable at 36x QPI and 17x uncore , no matter the RAM frequency ; ie. 6x or 8x


I've seen validations for i7 chips on Asus boards running 18x and 6x, so there are some "oddies" out there.

As for RAM, what about Corsair GTX6 2625MHz, only available in 1GB sticks, 9-11-10-30 timings, $150AU ?


----------



## fredeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I've seen validations for i7 chips on Asus boards running 18x and 6x, so there are some "oddies" out there.

As for RAM, what about Corsair GTX6 2625MHz, only available in 1GB sticks, 9-11-10-30 timings, $150AU ?


Yeah - so much for the rules - I guess we wouldn't be here if we stuck to 'em .

Keeps us out of jail























Re Corsair GTX6 2625MHz - so that's about 250 US$ for 2 gigs - probably a little above my breadline . I'd love to play with that if it got given to me . I should start doing some reviews at my own expense , maybe someone would notice and start giving me loads of lovely hardware to play with .









I hear what you're saying - to get the high speeds you need a capable kit .

Maybe these would handle 2000 mhz :

From wholesalers in South Africa ( just because RMA can be a problem when you're at the southern tip of Africa ) : CMZ12GX3M3A2000C10 Vengeance kit can be had by me for the equivalent of about $160 . CL10 is rather high though .

Kingston HyperX 6GB KHX1600C7D3K3/6GX
My cas9 Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 kit easily manages 1800 @ CL9 , but nothing higher .


----------



## alancsalt

NoGuru swears by these: Super Talents 2200 6 Gig


----------



## fredeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


NoGuru swears by these: Super Talents 2200 6 Gig


Whilst searching for info on these modules I found this interesting list at techpowerup

Could be a good gauge of what could work .

Super Talents 2200 6 Gig thread by eva2000

I'm having trouble finding these modules for sale









[DDR3 IC List] - submissions

Adata's


----------



## CL3P20

working on my submission







..

qwk result for testing last night- 32mil entry for OCN memory comp

i7 930 - 5.1ghz [only 1x core for 32mil]
223bclk
4ghz QPI
4.9ghz Uncore










*managed some qwk runs at 238bclk..didnt record though as I was hunting for time last night. This CPU has a QPI 'wall' at 4.2ghz.. still tweaking Uncore, trying for 5ghz before cranking timings down on anything. Im having a contact issue with my pot atm, due to a busted mounting bracket..These results are somewhat temp related in that regard..couldnt get CPU much colder than -58c..even though pot was -73c


----------



## alancsalt

What benefit do you see in high uncore? I thought just over 3200 was "good"? Just for memory?


----------



## CL3P20

Uncore boosts mem bandwidth and has some affect on latency..plus its 'there'..so I must make it go fastah!! *hai


----------



## alancsalt

I'll file that for future reference.


----------



## fredeb

Hmmm .... you tried max FSB w 1 core and 1 thread only Alan ? Mine was on 4 cores w HT enabled for 235mhz BCLK .


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, tried it. Didn't help. Only benefit I could pick was an extra multi (25x) for my 950, but if there was another benefit, it would have taken a lot of experimenting to find it..

Not sure if HT off helped max fsb... but it does help max OC.


----------



## fredeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13709424*
> Yeah, tried it. Didn't help. Only benefit I could pick was an extra multi (25x) for my 950, but if there was another benefit, it would have taken a lot of experimenting to find it..
> 
> Not sure if HT off helped max fsb... but it does help max OC.


We may be maxed out at this point , and I'm afraid to try higher QPI voltage ( than 1.6v ) . Still - anything above 230 BCLK is probably miraculous for air , judging by results that are around .


----------



## alancsalt

*Lsdmeasap*

*GA-X58A-OC * BCLK Dreamers Secret*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889303

4027.13 MHz (*268.48* * 15)


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Socket 775
C2D E6300 on Asus P5Q-E
562.28 x 7
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720662


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;14099341*
> Socket 775
> C2D E6300 on Asus P5Q-E
> 562.28 x 7
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720662



















And welcome aboard.


----------



## topdog

Socket 775 
E8400, FSB 608.01
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1601513

Socket 1155
2600k, BCLK 107.62

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894611


----------



## alancsalt

*
X58A-OC @ bclk 269.28 MHz ~ Lsdmeasap ~ i7-920 ~ CPUZ Validation*

*See GA-X58A-OC = The Bclk Dreamer's Secret Weapon Of Choice!!*


----------



## lsdmeasap

*269.28 Bclk 4c/8t*

1366 Socket










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889309

http://hwbot.org/submission/2187034_..._oc_269.28_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Highest BCLK for a 1366 so far....

















Already up - guess I'm a fan .......









LSD


----------



## NoGuru

I want the title back.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14136832*
> I want the title back.


Shooting for #1 global @ Hwbot tomorrow man!!

Made the front page news with that one








http://www.tweaktown.com/

Direct link for others reading later
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/20119/gigabyte_x58a_oc_takes_the_intel_x58_platform_to_a_new_bclk_plateau/index.html


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14136832*
> I want the title back.


So get it!

Don't forget to pass my 266 on the way


----------



## fredeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap;14134028*
> *269.28 Bclk 4c/8t*
> 
> 1366 Socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889309
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2187034_lsdmeasap_reference_clock_x58a_oc_269.28_mhz


Wow Lsdmeasap !

What cooling ?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks man! It's phase change cooling for that Bclk, so about -40-44C on the CPU


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720488

magical ES chip I got in a trade for an i7 950.

same chip as found HERE, its now in the magical hands of clepto.

miss that thing....did 03/05 benchable at 272x21.....


----------



## lsdmeasap

Awesome man, that's amazing Bclk!!


----------



## CL3P20

QPI is good on that little CPU to +5.2ghz too







had a qwk session frozen with it a while back. Too bad my MIIIGene wont play nice with it past 245bclk


----------



## lsdmeasap

*Lsdmeasap - 1366 Bclk WR

276.42 Bclk 4c/8t*










CPU-z Validation Link - 276.42 Bclk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


*Lsdmeasap - 1366 Bclk WR

276.42 Bclk 4c/8t*

CPU-z Validation Link - 276.42 Bclk



















Extraordinary, Astounding, Astonishing, Amazing, Wonderful, Awe-inspiring, Awesome, Tremendous, Marvelous, Prodigious, Far-out, ...


----------



## lsdmeasap

Hahaha, awesome man, thanks for all the adjectives!!!


----------



## fredeb

That is insane LSD ! Wow-wee









Can you give us more info on how you achieved this ? Voltages , amount of RAM etc.

And maybe , for interests sake , see how high you can go with good aircooling .

Congrats man - Freakin' awesome !


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks man!!

More info can be found on my thread here
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1062252-gigabyte-x58a-oc-takes-x58-bclk.html

I only have a cheap Scyth air cooler, so I can't really try on air. I'll check this CPU out on water though sometime soon and see how far it can go.


----------



## TheWolf

TheWolf
Socket 1155
2600k, BCLK 108.11
ASRock Extreme6



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1719701


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;14144103*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720488
> 
> magical ES chip I got in a trade for an i7 950.
> 
> same chip as found HERE, its now in the magical hands of clepto.
> 
> miss that thing....did 03/05 benchable at 272x21.....


not acceptable?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolf*


TheWolf
Socket 1155
2600k, BCLK 108.11
ASRock Extreme6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1719701



















High for Sandy.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


not acceptable?



















My apologies. Don't know how I missed it...


----------



## alancsalt

I want in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953621
*3395.25 MHz (565.87 * 6)*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I want in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953621
*3395.25 MHz (565.87 * 6)*


----------



## alancsalt

Rofl









Thank you.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I would have added it too if I had mod powers in this section!


----------



## baker18

new personal best

4023.58 MHz (670.6 * 6)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954562


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;14596851*
> new personal best
> 
> 4023.58 MHz (670.6 * 6)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954562


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;14596851*
> new personal best
> 
> 4023.58 MHz (670.6 * 6)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954562


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14597920*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14599697*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14597920*
Click to expand...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14600969*


LOL

So I will enter my 1100T when I get home from work if i remember.
And after the Ice event this weekend I will have some more entries.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sweet. XC get a hold of you about Friday?


----------



## Inteller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14602596*
> LOL
> 
> So I will enter my 1100T when I get home from work if i remember.
> And after the Ice event this weekend I will have some more entries.


Are you guys gonna stream any video???


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;14606870*
> Are you guys gonna stream any video???


I will be for sure. I don't think anyone else has a camera so might just pass mine around.


----------



## Starbomba

I wanna join the band. Plus, it´s sad how little 1156 entries are there.

Here's my ticket. All achieved on my sig rig, with a ~26c ambient temp. Wish i could make a cold run tho, bet i could reach 5 GHz on DICE


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


I wanna join the band. Plus, itÂ´s sad how little 1156 entries are there.

Here's my ticket. All achieved on my sig rig, with a ~26c ambient temp. Wish i could make a cold run tho, bet i could reach 5 GHz on DICE



























Thanks!









You just beat out The Ocelot for best i3-550.....


----------



## patrick10

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999830

300*14


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patrick10*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999830

300*14



















Welcome!


----------



## Mikecdm

Some FSB testing

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056644


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15389024*
> Some FSB testing
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056644



















652.7 MHz - Top of the E8600 list and beating out the EP45-UD3P and EP45-UD3R mobos with that EP45T-USB3P.


----------



## Mikecdm

It's pretty much a UD3P with some added stuff


----------



## ARandomOWL

Thanks to alancsalt for inviting me









E8400 @ 680 FSB on Rampage Extreme








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl;15434721*
> Thanks to alancsalt for inviting me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8400 @ 680 FSB on Rampage Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712


What the hell Owl..







that e8400 is leik goldun or something


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl;15434721*
> Thanks to alancsalt for inviting me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8400 @ 680 FSB on Rampage Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712


How could I not? Certainly an impressive effort all round, a credit to yourself and all the components...without lowering the multiplier even....









For these pages, a record!


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;15436264*
> What the hell Owl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that e8400 is leik goldun or something


Yes, you could say that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15438520*
> How could I not? Certainly an impressive effort all round, a credit to yourself and all the components...without lowering the multiplier even....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For these pages, a record!


Thanks you sir, I shall give the hardware a pat on the back









I'm tempted to give it another go on the 6 multi now


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl;15439647*
> Yes, you could say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you sir, I shall give the hardware a pat on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to give it another go on the 6 multi now


Crack me up. Well said. I look forward to the consequences.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl;15434721*
> Thanks to alancsalt for inviting me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8400 @ 680 FSB on Rampage Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712


Very impressive clocks


----------



## CL3P20

i5 660 +water - 4.97ghz / 4.7qpi /4.7nb : 262bclk on Asus MIIIGene
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074958


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;15528116*
> i5 660 +water - 4.97ghz / 4.7qpi /4.7nb : 262bclk on Asus MIIIGene
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074958


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075122

my FSB bounces around a little bit, the speed i have it set to is 300bclk
got a bunch of others too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005717
E5300 @ 334x13

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013024
Core2 Duo E6550 343x7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089
PentiumD 945 300x15 (the chokes on my gigabyte board were squealing like pigs when i did this)

and i seem to have lost my image of my 400mhz bclk run on my gigabyte board


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

I thought I'd hit higher than 105 :/ Hmm, anyway, doubtful to get entry due to acronym name


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075122

my FSB bounces around a little bit, the speed i have it set to is 300bclk
got a bunch of others too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005717
E5300 @ 334x13

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013024
Core2 Duo E6550 343x7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089
PentiumD 945 300x15 (the chokes on my gigabyte board were squealing like pigs when i did this)

and i seem to have lost my image of my 400mhz bclk run on my gigabyte board




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075674

I thought I'd hit higher than 105 :/ Hmm, anyway, doubtful to get entry due to acronym name










See: http://www.overclock.net/15531469-post965.html


----------



## General_Kerr

Does this count?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2219097_general_kerr_reference_clock_n68c_gs_ucc_349.83_mhz

EDIT: Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081637


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Kerr;15597313*
> Does this count?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2219097_general_kerr_reference_clock_n68c_gs_ucc_349.83_mhz
> 
> EDIT: Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081637


You're darn tootin' it does!


----------



## General_Kerr

That's a sempron 140, not an athlon 4400e, It changes the name when you unlock the core.


----------



## Aleslammer

E8600 & Rampage Formula, testing as it came in the mail.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2072361


----------



## KingT

Q9550 + *Asus P5QC* = *512.26MHz FSB* *VALIDATION LINK*










CHEERS..


----------



## StormX2

too bad I dont have any CPU-z of my 939 clocks

had the DFI SLI DR up to 312 FSB for a short run, but it was my Stock Air cooler that kept me from making that a stable overclock =(


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Will try to break 107.

edit;

Almost. 106.52



Bsods with anything higher.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Kerr;15605159*
> That's a sempron 140, not an athlon 4400e, It changes the name when you unlock the core.


I've moved it, but not being an AMD man, I've got to ask: If you unlock it, does it not become an Athlon II X2 440?

Anyway that take you from the top place 440 to the second place 140, which is kind of ironic.

What do members think of this 140/440? Which should it be listed as?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer;15606909*
> E8600 & Rampage Formula, testing as it came in the mail.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2072361


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15606938*
> Q9550 + *Asus P5QC* = *512.26MHz FSB* *VALIDATION LINK* *snip*
> CHEERS..


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2;15606990*
> too bad I dont have any CPU-z of my 939 clocks
> 
> had the DFI SLI DR up to 312 FSB for a short run, but it was my Stock Air cooler that kept me from making that a stable overclock =(


Stability is not a requirement...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15607053*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086585
> 
> Will try to break 107.
> 
> edit;
> Almost. 106.52
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086617
> Bsods with anything higher.


----------



## General_Kerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15608665*
> I've moved it, but not being an AMD man, I've got to ask: If you unlock it, does it not become an Athlon II X2 440?
> 
> Anyway that take you from the top place 440 to the second place 140, which is kind of ironic.
> 
> What do members think of this 140/440? Which should it be listed as?


Well, It was purchased as a sempron 140, and the name goes back to sempron 140 any time unlock isn't selected in the bios.

The #1 Sempron 140 here was running at one core, 3.1 GHZ(X7 multi)... (I run this sempron at 3.8GHZ on air, rock solid) and I was at 4.7ghz on dice, never had a crash until i ran out of dice.

I think my OC was more impressive processor wise, But next session I'l set the multi to minimum and post a better FSB

(I even accidentally ran it without any cooler @ 3.8 right after my benching session, the cooler hadn't snapped into the mobo right and fell off without my knowing... OFC it shut off after ~30 seconds... now at 3.8 with cooler, stable







)


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> E8600 & Rampage Formula, testing as it came in the mail.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2072361


Good going







What is your NB voltage? Have you tried relaxing your RAM timings?


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Good going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your NB voltage? Have you tried relaxing your RAM timings?


Thanks, voltage was around 1.55 as I remember, I'll go after it once the stock cooling has been replaced, just wanted to see what the board was capable of. Did play with p/l setting jumping it up to 9 or 10.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Thanks, voltage was around 1.55 as I remember, I'll go after it once the stock cooling has been replaced, just wanted to see what the board was capable of. Did play with p/l setting jumping it up to 9 or 10.


Would i be able to join this? With a 425MHz (from 333) on my Q9400.

I had it stable at 440FSB and 445 for a bit, but after a while with just music playing it would BSOD D:

I'm running DDR2 800 - Two kits that are slightly different.
They are both Corsair XMS2
4GB kit with 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8V
2GB kit with 5-5-5-18 @ 1.9V

Computer won't boot at anything less then 1.9 so it's set on 1.92 to be sure.
What else could aid me in FSB overclocking? I'm really hoping to acheive 3.8GHz but i understand that 3.4GHz is still a pretty hefty overclock!

Also my RAM runs quite warm, should i get a smallish 80-92mm fan to cool it down?
Whats the max you guys would suggest for voltage also?

EDIT: Also timings are lowered to 5-5-5-12 on both kits, it's been tested for more then 8 hours (With prime 95 and various Intel burn test runs). It's set at 5-5-5-15 as it was causing problems at 12 with music playback after a few hours? I really don't know as these stress testing programs are useless tbh..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Would i be able to join this? With a 425MHz (from 333) on my Q9400.
> I had it stable at 440FSB and 445 for a bit, but after a while with just music playing it would BSOD D:
> I'm running DDR2 800 - Two kits that are slightly different.
> They are both Corsair XMS2
> 4GB kit with 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8V
> 2GB kit with 5-5-5-18 @ 1.9V
> Computer won't boot at anything less then 1.9 so it's set on 1.92 to be sure.
> What else could aid me in FSB overclocking? I'm really hoping to acheive 3.8GHz but i understand that 3.4GHz is still a pretty hefty overclock!
> Also my RAM runs quite warm, should i get a smallish 80-92mm fan to cool it down?
> Whats the max you guys would suggest for voltage also?
> EDIT: Also timings are lowered to 5-5-5-12 on both kits, it's been tested for more then 8 hours (With prime 95 and various Intel burn test runs). It's set at 5-5-5-15 as it was causing problems at 12 with music playback after a few hours? I really don't know as these stress testing programs are useless tbh..


Rules are on Page One of the thread. Stability is not a requirement.


----------



## NoGuru

Matt-Matt, 1.9 is on the low side for DDR2. Most DDR2 runs around 2.0-.2.2v
I have even run 3v through some sticks.


----------



## battlecryawesome

My best FSB so far. 645.11
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099

Noguru forgot? to say he s killed ram that way to.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> My best FSB so far. 645.11
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099
> Noguru forgot? to say he s killed ram that way to.


----------



## battlecryawesome

oops, re due,







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209934


----------



## srsparky32

Core 2 Quad Q9550 520FSB. was able to get it to 540 but was not able to validate due to ram limitations

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559177










ill be back with my 990x.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> oops, re due,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209934


















You're pushing it...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> Core 2 Quad Q9550 520FSB. was able to get it to 540 but was not able to validate due to ram limitations
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559177
> *snip*
> ill be back with my 990x.



















brb?


----------



## srsparky32

once i get more comfortable with the 990x and the board, then ill see what's up


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Noguru forgot? to say he s killed ram that way to.


??? Umm, no. What I said was a fact. You should leave the comedy to me


----------



## battlecryawesome

I thought you over volted ram and killed it,


----------



## Kryton

Interesting thread.
Guess I'll have to show you guys how Socket 754 is done.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> ??? Umm, no. What I said was a fact. You should leave the comedy to me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you over volted ram and killed it,


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Interesting thread.
> Guess I'll have to show you guys how Socket 754 is done.


Lets see it.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


LMAO!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you over volted ram and killed it,


Nope, never really killed any RAM. My Team Group's did not run at there rated speeds after a while but they were DDR2 rated for 1300 5-5-5-12 @ 2.45-2.65 volts but I benched them at 1330 4-4-4-10 @ 2.65v.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Guess I was wrong again, nothing new.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Lets see it.


U got it.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221001

Socket 754 - Sempron 2600+ Sonora @ 441 FSB speed.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> U got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221001
> Socket 754 - Sempron 2600+ Sonora @ 441 FSB speed.



















Socket 754 Champ ..


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socket 754 Champ ..


U can say that again if you want to.









Now THIS is how Socket 754 is done.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222624

Kryton - Socket 754 / 3700+ Newark - 475 FSB


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> U can say that again if you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS is how Socket 754 is done.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222624
> Kryton - Socket 754 / 3700+ Newark - 475 FSB



















New High for our Socket 754 Champ ..


----------



## MGF Derp

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222701

Thats what I got so far

Derp-1155-Asus P8P67 Deluxe-105


----------



## K62-RIG

Here is what I have got so far with my 2500 (non k)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222701
> Thats what I got so far
> Derp-1155-Asus P8P67 Deluxe-105


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Here is what I have got so far with my 2500 (non k)
> *snip*


Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post and please include in your post a CPU-Z *validation* in your Overclock.net UserName. (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" in between clicking "validate" and "submit".) http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome


Not a pic, but a validation URL.


----------



## K62-RIG

sorry bout that. Please see the link below

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2223076


----------



## M4N68T-MV2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2218169

maybe 275 enough for club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> sorry bout that. Please see the link below
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2223076


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4N68T-MV2*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2218169
> maybe 275 enough for club


It would be, but..
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post and please include in your post a CPU-Z validation *in your Overclock.net UserName*. (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" in between clicking "validate" and "submit".) http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome


----------



## Silent Knight

Guess that i could make you a little more busy








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413

Set it at 233 and it dropped.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> Guess that i could make you a little more busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413
> Set it at 233 and it dropped.



















Go ahead. Make my day.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2283912

3162.59 MHz (527.1 * 6) Stock Intel cooler @ 1.55v in bios....


----------



## alancsalt

Like the last one, trying out my newly purchased unused old stock Transcend aXe PC2-9600 (1200MHz), except that the EP45-UD3P was much more obliging.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284128

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2262763_alancsalt_reference_clock_ga_ep45_ud3p_596.92_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2283912
> 3162.59 MHz (527.1 * 6) Stock Intel cooler @ 1.55v in bios....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Like the last one, trying out my newly purchased unused old stock Transcend aXe PC2-9600 (1200MHz), except that the EP45-UD3P was much more obliging.
> *snip*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284128
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2262763_alancsalt_reference_clock_ga_ep45_ud3p_596.92_mhz


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Like the last one, trying out my newly purchased unused old stock Transcend aXe PC2-9600 (1200MHz), except that the EP45-UD3P was much more obliging.
> < IMG SNIP >
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284128
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2262763_alancsalt_reference_clock_ga_ep45_ud3p_596.92_mhz


Keep going mate


----------



## alancsalt

Yes, lol, except it was on air, and having damaged a couple of i7 chips running over 1.6v vcore on air, bit wary of pushing the volts that far for a few measly MHz. When it crashed it was a 34 error (?) and it really crippled the OS for a few restarts. I was preparing to reinstall when it came good...might still reinstall anyway.

The X48-DQ6 gave a 101 error at the peak of 1.576v in bios...and that extra .25v only gave me 5MHz more ... Crash before that was 7E.

See how I go with the "new" DDR3 mobo.


----------



## ARandomOWL

How come you were pushing the vcore? I only see 3.6GHz. At those clocks you should be running stock vcore, VTT and PLL. It is all in the board. You should only need to get the ram running nice and increase the VNB to somewhere around 1.6-1.65V (make sure you have a fan on there) to get to the FSB limit on air (it will be a board limit).

Don't worry, the "new" board will do 630/640 FSB on air


----------



## alancsalt

Vcore made a few MHz difference. I'm a desperate man after all. It's not like there's tutorials for high fsb, or are there?








I hear what yr saying though, and I'll take it "on-board"....








You've jogged my memory...


----------



## ARandomOWL

Are you trying to kill that CPU? No need to use that silly PLL even on LN2. You shouldn't need to touch VTT either until around 620Mhz maybe, depending on the chip. More MCH volts I reckon


----------



## alancsalt

Actually, more MCH dropped the crash point to 592MHz.
Probably foolishly, PLL and FSB-Term were on AUTO.....
I was pleasantly surprised at how far I got like that.
Quote:


> CPU Termination: aka FSB voltage, keeps your system stable at higher FSB speeds. Higher FSB=higher FSB term
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CL3P20
> "Yeah... my 'rule of thumb' for FSB is as follows
> 
> 65nm = 1.3v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more
> ie- 450FSB = ~1.4-1.45v FSB
> 
> 45nm = 1.2v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more
> This is not a rule, but a general guideline."
> 
> CPU PLL: This helps you boot into your operating system at higher bus speeds. Typically runs between 1.50 and 1.62
> 
> MCH Core: aka North Bridge, This is directly related to you ram. The more ram installed the higher it will need to be. Will help stabilize when there is a FSB increase.


From http://www.overclock.net/t/415077/gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide

Going by that: FSB-term
1.2v - 333MHz - 333MHz
1.3v - 433MHz - 400MHz
1.4v - 533MHz - 475MHz
1.5v - 633MHz - 550MHz


----------



## pioneerisloud

Here's what I was able to get *stable* on my server setup....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276234

i3 2120 @ 3.50GHz, 1.10v, and an Asus P8P67 Pro 3.0 motherboard. I can get the BCLK up as high as 110 to boot, but its not worth corrupting my data to get it there.

I can get a Q6600 / Gigabyte 965p validation as well which was quite impressive if you ask me (425 x 8, which is again my stable overclock). I can get around 466 or so to boot, board being my limitation here with a 1.165v VID Q6600.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Here's what I was able to get *stable* on my server setup....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2276234
> i3 2120 @ 3.50GHz, 1.10v, and an Asus P8P67 Pro 3.0 motherboard. I can get the BCLK up as high as 110 to boot, but its not worth corrupting my data to get it there.
> I can get a Q6600 / Gigabyte 965p validation as well which was quite impressive if you ask me (425 x 8, which is again my stable overclock). I can get around 466 or so to boot, board being my limitation here with a 1.165v VID Q6600.


----------



## JassimH

Could I possibly troll you with my 3930k and hide my strap?


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Actually, more MCH dropped the crash point to 592MHz.
> Probably foolishly, PLL and FSB-Term were on AUTO.....
> I was pleasantly surprised at how far I got like that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Termination: aka FSB voltage, keeps your system stable at higher FSB speeds. Higher FSB=higher FSB term
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CL3P20
> "Yeah... my 'rule of thumb' for FSB is as follows
> 65nm = 1.3v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more
> ie- 450FSB = ~1.4-1.45v FSB
> 45nm = 1.2v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more
> This is not a rule, but a general guideline."
> CPU PLL: This helps you boot into your operating system at higher bus speeds. Typically runs between 1.50 and 1.62
> MCH Core: aka North Bridge, This is directly related to you ram. The more ram installed the higher it will need to be. Will help stabilize when there is a FSB increase.
> 
> 
> 
> From http://www.overclock.net/t/415077/gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide
> Going by that: FSB-term
> 1.2v - 333MHz - 333MHz
> 1.3v - 433MHz - 400MHz
> 1.4v - 533MHz - 475MHz
> 1.5v - 633MHz - 550MHz
Click to expand...

Just going off my experience, I have owned 5 wolfdales and all of them did 630 FSB with 1.3 VTT or less. It must be the difference in boards.


----------



## alancsalt

The board I'm using seems a bit odd to me. Maybe not typical. As soon as I drop the multi it boosts the pll if on auto. If I try to lower it manually it refuses to boot. I do have another UD3P, so when I get a chance I'll test that one out. Meanwhile I'm quite happy just to get 596MHz on an air cooled rig of indeterminate past abuse...It's a DDR2 board after all.


----------



## alancsalt

E8500 shifted to my ep45-ud3p VERSION 1.1 board 547.98MHz FSB 2 x 1GB RAM - Guess I'm not keeping that board.

E8400 in the version 1.6 board with 2 x 1GB of 1200MHz RAM on divider 2.00B got 581.41MHz FSB (Just thought I'd check that divider)

E8400 in the version 1.6 board that the e8500 got 596MHz in with 2 x 1GB of 1200MHz RAM on this same divider 2.00D got 590.36MHz FSB

Then I took a stick of 1GB out, and manually set tRD at 13.

So now E8400 in the version 1.6 board, same settings as e8500 was, but only 1GB RAM and tRD of 13 got 620.13 MHz FSB in the setup pictured. Sorry about the way the flash highlights every speck of dust.



I guess that's the limit of this RAM at room temperature, and that the E8500 could do the same or a whisker better with 1GB and a tRD of 13.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> E8500 shifted to my ep45-ud3p VERSION 1.1 board 547.98MHz FSB 2 x 1GB RAM - Guess I'm not keeping that board.
> E8400 in the version 1.6 board with 2 x 1GB of 1200MHz RAM on divider 2.00B got 581.41MHz FSB (Just thought I'd check that divider)
> E8400 in the version 1.6 board that the e8500 got 596MHz in with 2 x 1GB of 1200MHz RAM on this same divider 2.00D got 590.36MHz FSB
> Then I took a stick of 1GB out, and manually set tRD at 13.
> So now E8400 in the version 1.6 board, same settings as e8500 was, but only 1GB RAM and tRD of 13 got 620.13 MHz FSB in the setup pictured. Sorry about the way the flash highlights every speck of dust.
> *IMG Snip*
> I guess that's the limit of this RAM at room temperature, and that the E8500 could do the same or a whisker better with 1GB and a tRD of 13.



















Gives me a moment at the top of the GA-EP45-UD3P list...


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> E8500 shifted to my ep45-ud3p VERSION 1.1 board 547.98MHz FSB 2 x 1GB RAM - Guess I'm not keeping that board.
> E8400 in the version 1.6 board with 2 x 1GB of 1200MHz RAM on divider 2.00B got 581.41MHz FSB (Just thought I'd check that divider)
> E8400 in the version 1.6 board that the e8500 got 596MHz in with 2 x 1GB of 1200MHz RAM on this same divider 2.00D got 590.36MHz FSB
> Then I took a stick of 1GB out, and manually set tRD at 13.
> So now E8400 in the version 1.6 board, same settings as e8500 was, but only 1GB RAM and tRD of 13 got
> *snip*
> I guess that's the limit of this RAM at room temperature, and that the E8500 could do the same or a whisker better with 1GB and a tRD of 13.


That's better







That RAM uses Micron D9GMH, just about the best you could use. It will go to 1400 and beyond if the board is capable (which it should be). Don't be afraid to go to 2.3 or 2.4V, but you must have a fan directed at them.

Maybe it would be beneficial to drop the FSB and increase the RAM multi to see what the RAM is capable of.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> That's better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That RAM uses Micron D9GMH, just about the best you could use. It will go to 1400 and beyond if the board is capable (which it should be). Don't be afraid to go to 2.3 or 2.4V, but you must have a fan directed at them.
> Maybe it would be beneficial to drop the FSB and increase the RAM multi to see what the RAM is capable of.


If I understand that correctly: when it's on a 2.66D divider I can get 1240MHz out of a pair at stock EPP volts (2.2V) Yes, more volts or added cold.....

My OCZ Flex would peak at 1188MHz.


----------



## alancsalt

Sad to report only 610.55 MHz FSB with the E8500, and that raising the ram volts made no difference. Crashed at the same point with 0x1A.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2288449


----------



## Starbomba

I'd like to update my previous submission. After changing to some pro RAM, i tried re-OCing my rig. I could not manage to POST over 205 MHz everytime after i turned off my PC, but i managed this speed


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I'd like to update my previous submission. After changing to some pro RAM, i tried re-OCing my rig. I could not manage to POST over 205 MHz everytime after i turned off my PC, but i managed this speed


----------



## Cyrious

Got a new board, re-did my overclock, and it seems my E5300 dont like going very fast FSB wise.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349501


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Got a new board, re-did my overclock, and it seems my E5300 dont like going very fast FSB wise.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349501
> *img snip*


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Got a new board, re-did my overclock, and it seems my E5300 dont like going very fast FSB wise.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349501


The E5000 compensate for their high multi by not going very high on FSB


----------



## alancsalt

P5N-E SLI didn't do as well as your P5Q-E and G41M-ES2L. That's a + for Intel chipsets...?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> The E5000 compensate for their high multi by not going very high on FSB


I know it sucks







Its why i am eagerly seeking to sell my EVGA 750i board and use the funds to purchase a CPU with a higher FSB, sell my E5300, and use the remaining funds left over from previous sales to snag some nice speedy ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> P5N-E SLI didn't do as well as your P5Q-E and G41M-ES2L. That's a + for Intel chipsets...?


Yeah nvidia's chipsets suck terribad for high grade overclocking.

Although on this board i could REALLY use a CPU with a higher default FSB like a C2D or C2Q. If i had the funds id purchase a Q9650S and have a blast with that, because this P5Q-E supposedly got a Q6600 near the 4ghz mark, which is no mean feat.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

*E3400 Celeron 344.01*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125815
*1090T Phenom 255.00* 890FXA-GD65
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890994
*i7 3930k 125.00 blck* X79A-GD45
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2356730
*Celeron G530 106.81 blck* P67A-GD65(B3)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074965
*Celeron G530 106.6 blck* Z68A-GD65(G3)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074890


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> *E3400 Celeron 344.01*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125815
> *1090T Phenom 255.00* 890FXA-GD65
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890994
> *i7 3930k 125.00 blck* X79A-GD45
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2356730
> *Celeron G530 106.81 blck* P67A-GD65(B3) - Accepted, but it's a Z68A-GD65 (MS-7681)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074965


























But -
*Celeron G530 106.6 blck* Z68A-GD65 (MS-7681)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074890 - with the better one showing the same mobo, I've used the other....


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Cool! I didn't submit any of my old Lanparty Expert ones figured it's really outdated. I had a few 400FSB though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Cool! I didn't submit any of my old Lanparty Expert ones figured it's really outdated. I had a few 400FSB though.


Great to have you listed in the Klub!


----------



## PR-Imagery

2600k bclk 103 on p8z68 deluxe
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358635


----------



## GENiEBEN

Lets boost the thread a little

108.29 2500k GA-P67A-UD3P-B3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2047224
108.06 i3 2100 GA-Z68X-UD5-B3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1905436
107.83 G620 GA-Z68X-UD5-B3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892916
217.72 E5530 P6T6-WS Revolution http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847968
340.02 960T M5A99X EVO http://hwbot.org/submission/2272455_genieben_reference_clock_m5a99x_evo_340.02_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 2600k bclk 103 on p8z68 deluxe
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358635


----------



## GENiEBEN

Mate, i5 2400 @ bclk 108.29 MHz its actually a 2500K, it was an early cpuz







(see cpu stringid)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Lets boost the thread a little
> 108.29 2500k GA-P67A-UD3P-B3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2047224
> 108.06 i3 2100 GA-Z68X-UD5-B3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1905436
> 107.83 G620 GA-Z68X-UD5-B3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892916
> 217.72 E5530 P6T6-WS Revolution http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847968
> 340.02 960T M5A99X EVO http://hwbot.org/submission/2272455_genieben_reference_clock_m5a99x_evo_340.02_mhz


























Just give me the word if I've made any errors









EDIT: Crikey, that was quick. I'll fix that.

EDIT: Done.


----------



## GENiEBEN

By Socket

1155 105.06 2600K P8P67 Deluxe B2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636083

1156 220.45 i7 860 P55-GD65 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1531541

1366 220.38 i7 950 Eclipse-SLI http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125380

775 418.08 Q8300 P5QL/EPU http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296292

479 (not 478) 185.34 M760 i915Ga-HFS http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256009

604 132.91 Xeon 2.4Ghz (Prestonia 512KB L2, 133Mhz FSB) Intel SE7501WV2A http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2299555

370 111.78 FIC FR33 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296028

//edited


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Whew figured he had a couple left







!


----------



## alancsalt

These, the thread is set up for:
1155 105.06 2600K P8P67 Deluxe B2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636083
1156 220.45 i7 860 P55-GD65 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1531541
1366 220.38 i7 950 Eclipse-SLI http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125380
775 418.08 Q8300 P5QL/EPU http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296292

















No, I don't think I'm just aiming to "fill brand ranks".


----------



## GENiEBEN

214.47 EVGA E762 + Xeon E5607 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365867


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> 214.47 EVGA E762 + Xeon E5607 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365867



















You've certainly been through an eclectic range of mobos and CPUs


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You've certainly been through an eclectic range of mobos and CPUs


Could have bought myself a Vette with the money spent on stupid hardware









Small & last refresh on that last score, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2376995


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Could have bought myself a Vette with the money spent on stupid hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small & last refresh on that last score, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2376995



















Ah, a Corvette...perhaps a Lingenfelter version...


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377884 eh.. I think that's the best I ever got out of this board


----------



## GENiEBEN

Not sure if were doing FM1 too, but here it is: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379445 (can't do much with the crap stock cooler).

@OP: L5604 you added its actually an E5607, always watch the cpuid_string. Not sure if the Lingenfelter lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377884 eh.. I think that's the best I ever got out of this board


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Not sure if were doing FM1 too, but here it is: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379445 (can't do much with the crap stock cooler).
> @OP: L5604 you added its actually an E5607, always watch the cpuid_string. Not sure if the Lingenfelter lol


















"Specification" (string id) it says one thing, everywhere else in the validation another. Why is that? That's the second one with that....








Preez exprain


----------



## GENiEBEN

Well in CPU-Z defense, Intel has a habit of using a poor choice of cpuid values, where you can have a P4 and C2D in the same range/family. http://ark.intel.com/compare/52582,47926

Edit: Its FSB/2 for SKA, SK.FM1, so 130 not 260mhz







Once again, cpu-z logic.


----------



## GENiEBEN

MSI X79A-GD45 / XEON E5-2650 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2410968

Straps dont work


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> MSI X79A-GD45 / XEON E5-2650 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2410968
> Straps dont work


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140083

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415695


----------



## dhenzjhen

on air =) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419819


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140083
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415695



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> on air =) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419819


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> on air =) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419819


Whoa.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> on air =) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419819
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.
Click to expand...

woot woot


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> on air =) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419819












Ok, seriously, how do you guys get your FSB's up that high? Highest i have ever managed to get mine was 400fsb/1600mhz, and the memory strap i had no choice but to run at burned out the only ram stick i had capable of running at 1066mhz (required 2.4v before it'd make it into windows long enough for the validation, i think i lost it). I know for a fact my current board (P5Q-E) is capable of 450+mhz FSB as the previous owner got a Q6600 up to 4ghz, and a X3220 (which is a Q6600 with a xeon sticker on it) up to 4.2, both of which require 450mhz FSB to reach due to a max multi of 9.

i'm trying to get the FSB on my measly little E5300 up past the 350mhz barrier, but the available memory straps coupled with the fact my memory is bad means i cant go much faster, and i apparently cant use the 400mhz chipset strap because its bugged on this board; every attempt to utilize it causes the board to fail to POST.

Maybe its just me not having fast ram + having a low-binned chip. Hmmmm


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, seriously, how do you guys get your FSB's up that high?


E8xxx, DDR3, 1.7v









@dhen: If that's air I bet you can push to 720 on cold







Really impressive, I'll add that board on my to-buy list.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> on air =) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, seriously, how do you guys get your FSB's up that high? Highest i have ever managed to get mine was 400fsb/1600mhz, and the memory strap i had no choice but to run at burned out the only ram stick i had capable of running at 1066mhz (required 2.4v before it'd make it into windows long enough for the validation, i think i lost it). I know for a fact my current board (P5Q-E) is capable of 450+mhz FSB as the previous owner got a Q6600 up to 4ghz, and a X3220 (which is a Q6600 with a xeon sticker on it) up to 4.2, both of which require 450mhz FSB to reach due to a max multi of 9.
> 
> i'm trying to get the FSB on my measly little E5300 up past the 350mhz barrier, but the available memory straps coupled with the fact my memory is bad means i cant go much faster, and i apparently cant use the 400mhz chipset strap because its bugged on this board; every attempt to utilize it causes the board to fail to POST.
> 
> Maybe its just me not having fast ram + having a low-binned chip. Hmmmm
Click to expand...

The E5000 are FSB crippled Wolfdales with high multis. 350MHz is about all the FSB you will get.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, seriously, how do you guys get your FSB's up that high?
> 
> 
> 
> E8xxx, DDR3, 1.7v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dhen: If that's air I bet you can push to 720 on cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really impressive, I'll add that board on my to-buy list.
Click to expand...

Thanks and yeah hoping scales more when I put to cold. It was fun tweaking this board though it was frustrating at first


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> E8xxx, DDR3, 1.7v










i really need to get some faster ram and a better CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWL*
> 
> The E5000 are FSB crippled Wolfdales with high multis. 350MHz is about all the FSB you will get.


Thing is, my previous E5300 is the one that hit 400mhz FSB with one brutally overclocked ram stick installed. I'll have to switch my current ram out for the 2GB stick of Geil ram that came alongside my board and then see if i can do it again. Last time it was on a Gigabyte G41M-ES2L board w/ a sub-par E5300 (little bugger needed far too much volts to get it close to stable, and the FPU in either one or both of the cores stopped working at peak performance.) and a 1GB single sided stick of crucial ballistix Oced to 6-6-6-20 1066mhz 2.4v.

Either way, at this point i need to get a Q9550/Q9650 and some DDR2-1066 before i can really push my rig (and eliminate the CPU bottleneck. even overclocked its not enough to feed the 260)


----------



## dhenzjhen

With bassplayer's W3520









UD3R http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2136110
Classy http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167229

UD3P http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246925

X48 DQ6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2243410

P8P67 EVO http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2141967


----------



## GENiEBEN

Was the UD3R hard modded? About that EVO board, you should select 105.5 then go in 0.2 increments to 107 and if lucky 0.1 after this mark, it def has some juice left








Other than that keep it up, really nice FSB scores you're pushing lately


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Was the UD3R hard modded? About that EVO board, you should select 105.5 then go in 0.2 increments to 107 and if lucky 0.1 after this mark, it def has some juice left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that keep it up, really nice FSB scores you're pushing lately


No mods on the UD3R







. On the evo, I just did a quick blck validation last time because I don't want to mess with our main rig (wifey and dj)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> With bassplayer's W3520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UD3R http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2136110
> Classy http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167229
> UD3P http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246925
> X48 DQ6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2243410
> P8P67 EVO http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2141967


----------



## dhenzjhen

Crap cpu http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423292


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Crap cpu http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423292


























Leave the existing 655.45MHz E8400/Asus P5E3 listing up?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Crap cpu http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the existing 655.45MHz E8400/Asus P5E3 listing up?
Click to expand...

ahmmm it's up to you good dir :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

looks like a E8400 challenge...

this guy has killer E8400... just no time...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> looks like a E8400 challenge...
> 
> this guy has killer E8400... just no time...


i will try to inherit rob's way then try again, but I'm afraid to put
mucho vnb


----------



## GENiEBEN

Got tired of sk2011 already, here's some more 1366. First boot P6X58D-E / i7-950 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2428209


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Got tired of sk2011 already, here's some more 1366. First boot P6X58D-E / i7-950 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2428209



















Has that board got slow mode? Gigabyte's slow mode helped my bclk, but still nowhere near Lsdmeasap...


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Has that board got slow mode? Gigabyte's slow mode helped my bclk, but still nowhere near Lsdmeasap...


PEBKAC







Yea it has Slowmode but on air 220 is quite the limit no matter what voltages and settings are used


----------



## jsc1973

How about a 277 bus clock on a locked Phenom II X6?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427009


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> How about a 277 bus clock on a locked Phenom II X6?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427009


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q9550 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2414171

QX9650 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436218

Q8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290895

Q9300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2308118

Q9650 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411876

Q6600 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2305691

E7300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324268

E4300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324271

980X http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349397

X5667 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085411


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Q9550 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2414171
> QX9650 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436218
> Q8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290895
> Q9300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2308118
> Q9650 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411876
> Q6600 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2305691
> E7300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324268
> E4300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324271
> 980X http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349397
> X5667 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085411


----------



## dhenzjhen

thank u sir :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sin0822

here is LGA1155:
3770K: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2458098


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> here is LGA1155:
> 3770K: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2458098


----------



## MGF Derp

AM3 Foxconn A9DA-S 330MHZ Sempron 130
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507777


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> AM3 Foxconn A9DA-S 330MHZ Sempron 130
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507777


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517567


















MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


















Unusual! Didn't even know about them till now. Had to look it up. An X that isn't a Xeon. Nice one!


----------



## battlecryawesome

nice


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unusual! Didn't even know about them till now. Had to look it up. An X that isn't a Xeon. Nice one!


Yeah well i had to test it for my stepdad (its gonna replace the E4300 currently installed on his ancient Intel BadAxe 2), and among the things i did was overclock it (did 3.6ghz easily enough although during stress-testing it ran hot as hell, i blame that on a bad paste job). After doing the testing and finding it working excellently i decided to take full advantage of the lack of a CPU-induced FSB wall. That is the result.

Hopefully sometime before the end of this month i am to get a Q9400, and i will take full advantage of my board's capability of hitting 500mhz to get it to 4ghz, and possibly beyond.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unusual! Didn't even know about them till now. Had to look it up. An X that isn't a Xeon. Nice one!
Click to expand...

That's a QX6800 i have that chip.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> That's a QX6800 i have that chip.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


It's not a QX, that's a Quad core ....it's a Core 2 Duo. Only one in its series. The mobiphone prob doesn't show the validation pic? Yesterday I had no idea they existed.

http://ark.intel.com/products/27258/Intel-Core2-Extreme-Processor-X6800-%284M-Cache-2_93-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB%29

http://ark.intel.com/products/30720/Intel-Core2-Extreme-Processor-QX6800-%288M-Cache-2_93-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB%29


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> That's a QX6800 i have that chip.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a QX, that's a Quad core ....it's a Core 2 Duo. Only one in its series. The mobiphone prob doesn't show the validation pic? Yesterday I had no idea they existed.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/27258/Intel-Core2-Extreme-Processor-X6800-%284M-Cache-2_93-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB%29
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/30720/Intel-Core2-Extreme-Processor-QX6800-%288M-Cache-2_93-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB%29
Click to expand...

opps! yeah you're right didn't notice has only 2 cores









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battlecryawesome

I thought the same thing at first dhenz.


----------



## Cyrious

i got a q9400 coming









Gonna set a bios profile for 24/7 4ghz (500 x 8), and then attempt to go for 550+mhz FSB


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> i got a q9400 coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna set a bios profile for 24/7 4ghz (500 x 8), and then attempt to go for 550+mhz FSB


You're lucky if you can push that thing to 540 on air


----------



## GENiEBEN

ASRock M3A770DE @ 300.17 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506725
GA-EP45-UD3R @ 450.01 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493719


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> ASRock M3A770DE @ 300.17 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506725
> GA-EP45-UD3R @ 450.01 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493719


























Hope that's a 1055T and not a 1050T...I think you like throwing me curve balls... Up so late last night, moar coffeee and no one dies....


----------



## GENiEBEN

Yeah it's a 1055, not sure why CPU-Z keeps renaming all my cpus lol









I think you messed this ones:
Quote:


> N68C-S UCC @ HTT 300.17 MHz ~ General_Kerr ~ Sempron 140 (unlocked) ~ CPUZ Validation
> 
> [email protected] HTT 349.83 MHz ~ GENiEBEN ~ Phenom II X6 1055T ~ CPUZ Validation


----------



## jason387

I'm a little confused. Is this club for the highest fsb or clock speeds?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm a little confused. Is this club for the highest fsb or clock speeds?


Both really.

Getting 500mhz FSB on LGA 775 is considered respectable (and achievable on any decent p45/x48 motherboard), while the record is quite a bit higher, and both are welcome here.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Yeah it's a 1055, not sure why CPU-Z keeps renaming all my cpus lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you messed this ones:


What? Me make a mistake? That's unpossible.


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm a little confused. Is this club for the highest fsb or clock speeds?


Highest FSB/HTT/BCLK. That's what we're really aiming for. If that results in a high clock speed, so be it.


----------



## GENiEBEN

GA-EP45-UD3R / E8500 @570 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2526994 (stock cooler)
GA-X48T-DQ6 / E8500 @400 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527054 (bad socket and NB on verge of dying)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> GA-EP45-UD3R / E8500 @570 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2526994 (stock cooler)
> GA-X48T-DQ6 / E8500 @400 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527054 (bad socket and NB on verge of dying)


----------



## Vi0lence

can i play? 2600k on water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553428


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i play? 2600k on water
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553428


















Welcome!


----------



## Vi0lence

sweet!!!

gonna test some more once the new board comes back. ill have more scores for ya and more validations hopefully.









thanx man!


----------



## Carniflex

AMD 1050T under water - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562417 - 280 MHz FSB


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> AMD 1050T under water - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562417 - 280 MHz FSB

















Estonia eh?


----------



## Sanmayce

I asked *cavallino* for results on his new *Xeon e3-1280v2* (Ivy Bridge) 40x100MHz with Dual Channel 2x797MHz 9-9-9-24:
Memory Read: *19142MB/s*

Since this thread is about CPU throughput I am very interested in what AIDA/Everest gives for RAM Read on your rigs.


----------



## Schmuckley

Messin' around with the fsb..too late to get DICE.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569030


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanmayce*
> 
> I asked *cavallino* for results on his new *Xeon e3-1280v2* (Ivy Bridge) 40x100MHz with Dual Channel 2x797MHz 9-9-9-24:
> Memory Read: *19142MB/s*
> Since this thread is about CPU throughput I am very interested in what AIDA/Everest gives for RAM Read on your rigs.


Most ppls here would no longer have these setups as they were for this, and it's a slim chance they would have done aida runs as they are not among the benches accepted by hwbot. Still, you might get one or two.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Messin' around with the fsb..too late to get DICE.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569030


----------



## Sanmayce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> ... and it's a slim chance they would have done aida runs as they are not among the benches accepted by hwbot.


I thought that Everest/AIDA is one of the best speaking of RAM measurings, what bench would you use when you need RAW CPU/RAM stats?


----------



## alancsalt

That may be, but in competition (HWbot) they use MaxxMem and also just measure the Memory Clock (However many MHz you can reach.) They are the ones that earn points. The Benchmark Editors would know more about why this is than I do.

Everest/AIDA is highly esteemed as a ram test, I agree.


----------



## Schmuckley

update..got dice







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hmm. like the idea of pushing the base clock. Or BASS clock








Whatever, I have to give it a shot. 125 should be easily doable.
Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hmmm, my max fsb has been 300mhz on a 3.2ee sl7b8, p4p800-e dlx board...but I have no cpu-z validations.
I'll have to wait for my MVG to post a submission here.
But for now I'll sub, nice club


----------



## alancsalt

Welcome Ivan..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks! I'm tempted to add an entry with my gf's pc, but her bios and/or amd overdrive/catalyst are 'off-limits' lol








You can probably guess why...


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/2717573

The Q8XXX bunch is a little thin. Think we will add the Q8200 later


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2717573
> 
> The Q8XXX bunch is a little thin. Think we will add the Q8200 later


----------



## Starbomba

Well, it's been a loong while since my last submission. Well, got some new toys to tinker with, so i will add my new results:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2704567

Someday i gotta bench the eff out of my ole i3, just for the lulz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, it's been a loong while since my last submission. Well, got some new toys to tinker with, so i will add my new results:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2704567
> 
> Someday i gotta bench the eff out of my ole i3, just for the lulz.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2764149 - 3930k - 134MHz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.canardpc.com/2826382 L206 - 3820 - 133.5










I Knew I could put this somewhere.......








Good grief how many clubs do you have Saltydog


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826382 L206 - 3820 - 133.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Knew I could put this somewhere.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief how many clubs do you have Saltydog


























All the ones bolded in my sig, plus do the spreadsheets for GTX 460 Fan Club and Top 30 3DMark11 score list single/dual/tri/quad


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Those new things are cool, you using them now?

And how much FSB is the minimum for this club (FX 6300, 200FSB stock)


----------



## alancsalt

No minimum. They just get inserted in order...

Ha, going senile. i forgot this thread had other Accepted/Rejected gifs... Fixed...
These are actually older....


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is one with a sempy http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2811686


----------



## PedroC1999

Alancsalt, here's my C2D P8600 ES in action, I wish I had a unlocked MB, mas these chips have a large multiplier range









http://valid.canardpc.com/2834556


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Here is one with a sempy http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2811686


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Alancsalt, here's my C2D P8600 ES in action, I wish I had a unlocked MB, mas these chips have a large multiplier range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2834556


























You tell me if I got that right..


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks Alancsalt, Yes, spot on, I hit lucky with this ES, just wish I had voltage control, as temps are still under 80 and its fully stable.

These things normally have a unlocked multiplier unlike most regular ones, anywhere I can find a P Socket MB that is unlocked?


----------



## PedroC1999

Oh Alan, I got a beautiful validation for you, but you have to wait until mh morning xD

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]!
I think I have a golden IMC on this chip, that 3606 is IBT stable too, but RAM doesnt handle the FSB, so cant be 24/7


----------



## alancsalt

Clock teaser...


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2845019

CPU - 4447.79 MHz
FSB - 277.99
HTT - 3613.83

Isa ot possible to add HTT voltage???


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2845019
> 
> CPU - 4447.79 MHz
> FSB - 277.99
> HTT - 3613.83
> 
> Isa ot possible to add HTT voltage???


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


What do you thin, nice HTT coming out of that chip right?


----------



## alancsalt

I have no comparison... you're the first Vishera to put in a submission, and I haven't had an AMD chip since the 2600+. Back in 775 days and earlier you would get a performance boost out of higher BCLK/FSB/HTT, but not so much since then.


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2838103


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2838103


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I have no comparison... you're the first Vishera to put in a submission, and I haven't had an AMD chip since the 2600+. Back in 775 days and earlier you would get a performance boost out of higher BCLK/FSB/HTT, but not so much since then.


Oh Yes, BTW, on Fx, what you named as HTT, is actually FSB, and HTT is the 36xx+ number


----------



## alancsalt

Just going by what I was told when I started this thread...
Quote:


> According to what I have heard, the proper meanings of the following terms are as associated:
> 
> "speed" = typically refers to the frequency at which a component triggers or "fires". Also, "RAM speed" refers to the RAM multiplier
> freq. = frequency
> effective frequency/speed = the end result, especially the outcome of an overclock (whether stable or unstable)
> HT = hyper-tranfer (also HT frequency)
> HTT = "hyper-threading technology" or "hyper-transport technology"
> FSB = front-side bus (carries data between CPU and northbridge)
> reference clock = (also "refclk", "ref. clock") the base frequency of the effective CPU frequency, see Wikipedia
> 
> Just so I'm clear: people tend to use "HTT" interchangeably with "FSB" and "reference clock" when speaking about AMD boards, right?
> 
> Also, "HTT" is mistakenly used for "HT". In reference to AMD hardware, I think "HTT" is incorrect when speaking of the refclk.
> 
> I heard that the term "HTT" was actually coined by Intel and refers to the reference clock in their technology (and is also not NECESSARILY to be confused with "hyper-threading technology" or "hyper-transport technology"). I also heard that AMD never coined any term referring to their reference clock, therefore the only "proper" term would be "reference clock". However, I'm not sure of any of this, but it's terribly confusing when ppl don't know what to say, and others must interpret their misnomers.


http://www.overclock.net/t/496106/clarification-ht-vs-htt-vs-fsb-vs-reference-clock


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok, but when I use HTT, I refer to the Hyper Transfer Bus, which is at 3600+ in my validation


----------



## alancsalt

Just reluctant to edit the thread in that respect without a few other inputs.


----------



## PedroC1999

Perfectly fine.

If you compare my validation with one of a Phenom II, you see that they have 'Rated FSB' and I have 'QPi Link'

so it is different etc


----------



## PedroC1999

To help new users...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406269/overclock-club-roundup-index/0_40#post_20322775

Please leave a comment


----------



## signalpuke

As requested:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2873018


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> As requested:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873018


----------



## alancsalt

And I see signalpuke has bumped that up to 163.67MHz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2875601


----------



## stubass

Sempron 145
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805

rather disappointing considering done under DICE... Then from what i have heard that these sempies dont play well on giga 990FXA borads as XC and Bass has stated as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers, dont worry it took me quite a few months myself to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benched a Sempron 145 on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5, didnt get the results i was hoping for but it is a start and was so fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... could only get it to 4129MHz and spent 2KG on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran ucbench, pifast, super pi 1M/32M, wPrime 32/1024 and cinebench.
> http://hwbot.org/community/user/stubass
> 
> 
> 
> Semprons require some impressive bus speeds to hit high frequencies. Many 990 boards don't really like above 330 or so. I think you'll have a bit more success with something like a 955 or 965 BE!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> I have a Sempron 145 and on a 990FXA-UD3 it's terrible even on LN2...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> BUT
> 
> On a TA785GE 128M and water it clocks better


will hope to have some nice results soon on an x48 REX with some core 2's and some nice super talent 2200 CL8 elpida hyper's once i get some more eraser to finish of the insulation.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sempron 145
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805
> 
> rather disappointing considering done under DICE... Then from what i have heard that these sempies dont play well on giga 990FXA borads as XC and Bass has stated as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers, dont worry it took me quite a few months myself to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benched a Sempron 145 on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5, didnt get the results i was hoping for but it is a start and was so fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... could only get it to 4129MHz and spent 2KG on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran ucbench, pifast, super pi 1M/32M, wPrime 32/1024 and cinebench.
> http://hwbot.org/community/user/stubass
> 
> 
> 
> Semprons require some impressive bus speeds to hit high frequencies. Many 990 boards don't really like above 330 or so. I think you'll have a bit more success with something like a 955 or 965 BE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> I have a Sempron 145 and on a 990FXA-UD3 it's terrible even on LN2...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> BUT
> 
> On a TA785GE 128M and water it clocks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will hope to have some nice results soon on an x48 REX with some core 2's and some nice super talent 2200 CL8 elpida hyper's once i get some more eraser to finish of the insulation.
Click to expand...

Aha...I'll look forward to it..


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sempron 145
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805
> 
> rather disappointing considering done under DICE... Then from what i have heard that these sempies dont play well on giga 990FXA borads as XC and Bass has stated as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers, dont worry it took me quite a few months myself to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benched a Sempron 145 on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5, didnt get the results i was hoping for but it is a start and was so fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... could only get it to 4129MHz and spent 2KG on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran ucbench, pifast, super pi 1M/32M, wPrime 32/1024 and cinebench.
> http://hwbot.org/community/user/stubass
> 
> 
> 
> Semprons require some impressive bus speeds to hit high frequencies. Many 990 boards don't really like above 330 or so. I think you'll have a bit more success with something like a 955 or 965 BE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> I have a Sempron 145 and on a 990FXA-UD3 it's terrible even on LN2...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> BUT
> 
> On a TA785GE 128M and water it clocks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will hope to have some nice results soon on an x48 REX with some core 2's and some nice super talent 2200 CL8 elpida hyper's once i get some more eraser to finish of the insulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha...I'll look forward to it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Same here, some super happy fun times ahead... Ordered a Dewar as well tho i probably will do some more DICEin first to hone my skill's first


----------



## stubass

Sempie again
http://valid.canardpc.com/2899115
unlocked
http://valid.canardpc.com/2899102


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sempie again
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899115
> unlocked
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899102


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.canardpc.com/02ztv2

My first foray into the 166 strap 168.33 on me good L206 Malay 3820 + R4F


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/02ztv2
> 
> My first foray into the 166 strap 168.33 on me good L206 Malay 3820 + R4F
Click to expand...


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.canardpc.com/12fbzi p5q deluxe, e7200 500fsb*7.5 1.45volt 12hour stable 24/7 use


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/12fbzi p5q deluxe, e7200 500fsb*7.5 1.45volt 12hour stable 24/7 use


----------



## Aleslammer

MB is EVGA 115-K8-NF31
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2881988

&

http://valid.canardpc.com/7dqgnh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> MB is EVGA 115-K8-NF31
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2881988
> 
> &
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7dqgnh


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my best one.........









http://valid.canardpc.com/9hup6q


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my best one.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9hup6q


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

All is good in the world of Saltiness ?


----------



## alancsalt

Extremely Saline!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Extremely Saline!


Good , you haven't lost your sense of humour


----------



## Aleslammer

Socket 939
http://valid.canardpc.com/ed8q89


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Socket 939
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ed8q89


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.canardpc.com/2606365


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2606365


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/5slle9


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5slle9


nice







now get it over 198.62


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5slle9


Well, that's the first Socket 1150!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Haha thanks







my original intention was to clock my vengeance pro 2933 ram and I had problem using past 140-144 so I started
167+ up


----------



## stubass

Ok here is the validation








http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ok here is the validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


----------



## stubass

Thought i would throw this one in. Done with the CM seidon 120M
http://valid.canardpc.com/k4gn3v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thought i would throw this one in. Done with the CM seidon 120M
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k4gn3v


----------



## rabidz7

I have an old PowerMac G4 that I clocked the FSB from 100MHz to 120MHz without touching CPU multiplier. Please add me.


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/b8ssft
E4300


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b8ssft
> E4300


----------



## Aleslammer

Tyan S2865 Tomcat K8E / Opty 150 / Socket 939
Only two sticks of ram BIOS has got a problem

http://valid.canardpc.com/qtn9av


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Tyan S2865 Tomcat K8E / Opty 150 / Socket 939
> Only two sticks of ram BIOS has got a problem
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qtn9av


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> I have an old PowerMac G4 that I clocked the FSB from 100MHz to 120MHz without touching CPU multiplier. Please add me.











Given that CPUZ validation is required, your claim cannot be verified.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post and please include in your post a CPU-Z validation in your Overclock.net UserName. (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" in between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> 
> The CPU-Z validation in your Overclock.net user-name is a pre-requisite to getting listed.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2458755
http://valid.canardpc.com/kz8mzl
http://valid.canardpc.com/2891863
eh..I know i've had this Tpower up higher..like 246 or so..
no proof so is teh suck


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2458755
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kz8mzl
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2891863
> eh..I know i've had this Tpower up higher..like 246 or so..
> no proof so is teh suck


----------



## stubass

Might aswell add today's OC here.
http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s

Hope 2014 brings you health, wealth and much happiness there Mr Salt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Might aswell add today's OC here.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s
> 
> Hope 2014 brings you health, wealth and much happiness there Mr Salt


----------



## AzzKickr

Pffff, CPU-Z keeps crashing after clicking submit button ...

Anyway, running an FX-8350 @ 325FSB 24/7. Can take it up as high as 360 and do a few benches before it crashes.


----------



## rabidz7

What benefit does overclockcing a BCLK hsve v.s raising the multiplier? On PowerPC boosting FSB raises mem bandwidth.


----------



## stubass

I wonder what this chip will do cold and full multi.








http://valid.canardpc.com/8lyeuv


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I wonder what this chip will do cold and full multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8lyeuv

















Looking at yr other scores I'll take that as a practice run then


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I wonder what this chip will do cold and full multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8lyeuv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at yr other scores I'll take that as a practice run then
Click to expand...

Yep it is a practice run and also a different REX.







Blew the big cap on the back of the other and tried to get it fixed which the mobo repair guys just couldn't do it. They phoned and said it is dead but i still have to get time to pick it up.


----------



## alancsalt

Mobo repair guys.. I don't know any of them.









Does the replacement mobo OC about the same?
I may have asked before, but what RAM?

I have a "dead" one of these X48 Rampage Extreme.. Sort of a zombie mobo. You equip it , boot it up, it works. First or second cold start, it fails to respond. The On button causes nothing. Solution: Put mobo away for three months, and repeat previous. Runs at first, then fails to start.

My live one loses it's settings on a cold start, but I can live with that.

Mysterious indeed are the ways of the motherboard.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Mobo repair guys.. I don't know any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the replacement mobo OC about the same?
> I may have asked before, but what RAM?
> 
> I have a "dead" one of these X48 Rampage Extreme.. Sort of a zombie mobo. You equip it , boot it up, it works. First or second cold start, it fails to respond. The On button causes nothing. Solution: Put mobo away for three months, and repeat previous. Runs at first, then fails to start.
> 
> My live one loses it's settings on a cold start, but I can live with that.
> 
> Mysterious indeed are the ways of the motherboard.


That they are mysterious ways. So what turned your board into a zombie?

The new board might be a bit better but will have to test other cpu's i have tested on the other REX to see but i feel it very well might be.

Oh the RAM i have been using is a great set of 2 x 2GB Super Talent 2200 CL8 elpida hypers


----------



## alancsalt

Well, I could say phase change benching, but I can't be certain it was that.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, I could say phase change benching, but I can't be certain it was that.


lol probably tis the case, such is the life of a bencher









Actually when my Cap popped it was during a DICE session I heard it pop, still kept on DICEing for another couple of hours until the end







I didn't test it on this AIO cooler afterwards rather than go to the mobo repair shop in as said before that they called and said they cant fix it and it doesn't work. Wonder if it would still work under DICE


----------



## stubass

Another one for you good sir








http://valid.canardpc.com/wael0a


----------



## ozlay

http://valid.canardpc.com/ry9rjs


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ry9rjs


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Another one for you good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wael0a


That's already in..









Oh well, just in case I forgot to tell you:


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://hwbot.org/submission/2483620_probn4lyfe_reference_clock_x79a_gd45_134_mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/891jyd


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2483620_probn4lyfe_reference_clock_x79a_gd45_134_mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/891jyd


























Yep, and those 3820/4820 chips can do 160 MHz.. a small price we pay for running hexacore


----------



## H-man

I should submit the CPUz I have of my socket AM2+ box running at 290 Mhz FSB.


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc


----------



## stubass

might as well add this one.. funny tho that on the board can't change the multi :S
http://valid.canardpc.com/d9xg17


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> I should submit the CPUz I have of my socket AM2+ box running at 290 Mhz FSB.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> might as well add this one.. funny tho that on the board can't change the multi :S
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d9xg17


----------



## stubass

Not the best of chips but was fun








http://valid.canardpc.com/kun3z7


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not the best of chips but was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kun3z7


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7


----------



## abeeftec

Anyone know what the record is on the BCLK for a 4930k?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abeeftec*
> 
> Anyone know what the record is on the BCLK for a 4930k?


Quick check shows 193.15
http://hwbot.org/submission/2452915_behzad_reference_clock_rampage_iv_extreme_193.15_mhz

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/reference_clock/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2968#start=0#interval=20


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/a2w0k7


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a2w0k7


----------



## 113802

http://valid.x86.fr/7j19bi


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7j19bi


----------



## AzzKickr

http://valid.canardpc.com/7ximy0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7ximy0


























Made me realize how few AM3+ submissions we have, so thank you!


----------



## Schmuckley

184 on 4930K takes some cojones


----------



## alancsalt

Must have been Xtra cold


----------



## AzzKickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Made me realize how few AM3+ submissions we have, so thank you!


You're welcome ! And just because of that; let's push it a few steps higher









http://valid.canardpc.com/58d1f7


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/pxw4nw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> You're welcome ! And just because of that; let's push it a few steps higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/58d1f7


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pxw4nw


----------



## SparkyBoy006

http://valid.x86.fr/8iquc8

To my little brother WannaBeOCer (he's really my youngest brother).. I'm glad you informed me of this thread. Although we're on different coasts, we can still compete at something.
Also, maybe we can compete on this too?... http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/


----------



## SparkyBoy006

http://valid.canardpc.com/0usqyj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SparkyBoy006*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0usqyj


----------



## JambonJovi

Might just leave this here, since I noticed there's no one
under the QX6*** series.

http://valid.x86.fr/jg2jnh


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Operates better at lower cpu clocks








http://valid.x86.fr/w5iatr


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Might just leave this here, since I noticed there's no one
> under the QX6*** series.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jg2jnh


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Operates better at lower cpu clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/w5iatr


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.x86.fr/lndd65
No 1 on the bot for RIVBE


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lndd65
> No 1 on the bot for RIVBE/4960X ~ 193.15 MHz


----------



## By-Tor

http://valid.canardpc.com/k6wb7q


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k6wb7q
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## By-Tor

Update

http://valid.canardpc.com/4zipnz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Update
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4zipnz


























370.02 MHz! You just took the FX-8350 top spot.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Went about it all wrong yesterday . Got right now








No I haven't wrong thread


----------



## alancsalt

Aw! Got me all excited..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Aw! Got me all excited..


Sorry about that , I was too ..... realized I did that .......... not thinking I posted this cause I got http://valid.canardpc.com/f5ba7i
That's a first for me on that socket


----------



## alancsalt

Here I was expecting something like 196 bclk....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I will eventually end up there one would like to think


----------



## topdog

Here's a few with AMD boards

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P 467 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2585942

Asus Crosshair V Formula 405.04 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2388631

Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z 411.02 http://valid.canardpc.com/8w8wc0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> Here's a few with AMD boards
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P 467 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2585942
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula 405.04 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2388631
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z 411.02 http://valid.canardpc.com/8w8wc0


























They're all pretty good...


----------



## mattliston

http://valid.x86.fr/ud65t5

In the middle of ram testing. my MSI 890FXA-GD70 is being VERY picky about settings. If I could just get the darn thing to accept CAS9 instead of 7, Id be golden! 307 FSB is a no boot.

PM me for any help you can offer. Not a voltage problem!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ud65t5
> 
> In the middle of ram testing. my MSI 890FXA-GD70 is being VERY picky about settings. If I could just get the darn thing to accept CAS9 instead of 7, Id be golden! 307 FSB is a no boot.
> 
> PM me for any help you can offer. Not a voltage problem!


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ud65t5
> 
> In the middle of ram testing. my MSI 890FXA-GD70 is being VERY picky about settings. If I could just get the darn thing to accept CAS9 instead of 7, Id be golden! 307 FSB is a no boot.
> 
> PM me for any help you can offer. Not a voltage problem!


Current CPU-Z validation http://valid.x86.fr/4cmdqk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ud65t5
> 
> In the middle of ram testing. my MSI 890FXA-GD70 is being VERY picky about settings. If I could just get the darn thing to accept CAS9 instead of 7, Id be golden! 307 FSB is a no boot.
> 
> PM me for any help you can offer. Not a voltage problem!
> 
> 
> 
> Current CPU-Z validation http://valid.x86.fr/4cmdqk
Click to expand...

Quite a jump!


----------



## Xoriam

x58 1366 not eligible? didn't see it on the first page list.

NVM I'm blind.


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam - LGA 1366 Xeon X5660 @ 240.29 Bus Speed.
http://valid.x86.fr/s9vv3u

I Think I could push this to 300+ but I dont want to risk my other components.
One Day I might sit down with a 5$ videocard and HDD and test it out.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Xoriam - LGA 1366 Xeon X5660 @ 240.29 Bus Speed.
> http://valid.x86.fr/s9vv3u
> 
> I Think I could push this to 300+ but I dont want to risk my other components.
> One Day I might sit down with a 5$ videocard and HDD and test it out.


----------



## Oj010

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793

E8500 @ 638 MHz (well, 637.99







)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793
> 
> E8500 @ 638 MHz (well, 637.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## Oj010

Oooh I didn't even see the AMD section.

Socket 462/A - Athlon XP 2500+ Barton/Abit NF-S - 265.21 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=391327

Socket 939 - Athlon64 FX-55/DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D - 424.61 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=310222


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Oooh I didn't even see the AMD section.
> 
> Socket 462/A - Athlon XP 2500+ Barton/Abit NF-S - 265.21 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=391327
> 
> Socket 939 - Athlon64 FX-55/DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D - 424.61 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=310222


























Socket 939, yes, but socket 462, no. Socket 478 only listed here for Northwood Pentium 4 and Celeron processors, not for Pentium 3. Socket 462 is further back than we list.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socket 939, yes, but socket 462, no. Socket 478 only listed here for Northwood Pentium 4 and Celeron processors, not for Pentium 3. Socket 462 is further back than we list.


I won't argue (much







), but the Northwood Pentium 4s and Athlon XPs came out within a few months of each other. The particular CPU I'm using (Barton) only came out a year after Northwood









But it's cool, I know Socket A as a platform goes back to the very late 90s. I just felt like being pedantic/anal retentive (delete as applicable







)


----------



## Elektro

G3258 on MSI Z97 PC Mate, probably will go higher later: http://valid.canardpc.com/cykf7f


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> G3258 on MSI Z97 PC Mate, probably will go higher later: http://valid.canardpc.com/cykf7f


----------



## Oj010

My 425 MHz HT on the FX-55 wasn't my best after all, here's 430 MHz

Socket 939 - Athlon64 FX-55/DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D - 430.44 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=441030

And while I wasn't pushing for FSB with this one but rather overall CPU speed, I may as well add it as it's reasonably high.

LGA 775 - Core 2 Duo E8500/ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe - 639.99 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> My 425 MHz HT on the FX-55 wasn't my best after all, here's 430 MHz
> 
> Socket 939 - Athlon64 FX-55/DFI LanParty NF4 Ultra-D - 430.44 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=441030
> 
> And while I wasn't pushing for FSB with this one but rather overall CPU speed, I may as well add it as it's reasonably high.
> 
> LGA 775 - Core 2 Duo E8500/ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe - 639.99 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793


The 430.44 MHz FX-55
















Already had that E8500, but it's 637.99 MHz


----------



## Oj010

This is why I shouldn't post before having coffee. Thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

May I please have the top spot for 775 E8500?

http://valid.x86.fr/znbvnp

http://hwbot.org/submission/2964389_


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> May I please have the top spot for 775 E8500?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/znbvnp
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2964389_


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> May I please have the top spot for 775 E8500?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/znbvnp
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2964389_


Damn bass, that is a nice chip.. kicks mine in the butt lol


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Damn bass, that is a nice chip.. kicks mine in the butt lol


It'll do 645 or so on air. I froze the NB but I'm not sure what it would have done with just the chip cold!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Damn bass, that is a nice chip.. kicks mine in the butt lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll do 645 or so on air. I froze the NB but I'm not sure what it would have done with just the chip cold!
Click to expand...

nice for air too







So you think freezing the NB is worth it? i am ask cause some would disagree but i am not sure..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm not sure yet... I just threw a skinny Tek on the NB heatsink and went from there. Didn't even insulate for it lol.


----------



## Dieselbird

http://valid.x86.fr/b6jzwu

nothing crazy by any means but there was nobody in the list with this chip or this board.

It's probably capable of more I didn't spend a whole bunch of time messing with it. I think this chip was abused by the previous owner, it doesn't like to go past 3.5 GHz no matter how you get it there. Boots fine but isn't prime stable on core 3. always core 3.

Oh well. Too many of these core 2 quads got to sit there and bake while people rendered DVDs on the stock cooler. Must have gotten one of those


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b6jzwu
> 
> nothing crazy by any means but there was nobody in the list with this chip or this board.
> 
> It's probably capable of more I didn't spend a whole bunch of time messing with it. I think this chip was abused by the previous owner, it doesn't like to go past 3.5 GHz no matter how you get it there. Boots fine but isn't prime stable on core 3. always core 3.
> 
> Oh well. Too many of these core 2 quads got to sit there and bake while people rendered DVDs on the stock cooler. Must have gotten one of those


----------



## mattliston

On the road to 400+

Would be nice to cream that 465MHz record for my cpu.

333 is super solid and fine for now....









http://valid.x86.fr/1lsrj0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> On the road to 400+
> 
> Would be nice to cream that 465MHz record for my cpu.
> 
> 333 is super solid and fine for now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1lsrj0


----------



## weespid

http://valid.x86.fr/4pdrww

just enough to get me to 4.1ghz on this chip is not really extreme but this board is trash takes 4 tries to boot after setting settings in bios (maybe it is temperamental) but after setting the blck will cold boot in one try any way can't complain for $50 i knew what i was getting


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4pdrww
> 
> just enough to get me to 4.1ghz on this chip is not really extreme but this board is trash takes 4 tries to boot after setting settings in bios (maybe it is temperamental) but after setting the blck will cold boot in one try any way can't complain for $50 i knew what i was getting


----------



## agentx007

Why so slow on Pentium 4/D ?
http://valid.x86.fr/6wt3tt

Done on Air cooling


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Why so slow on Pentium 4/D ?
> http://valid.x86.fr/6wt3tt
> 
> Done on Air cooling


----------



## 033Y5

hi
my highest fsb so far
athlon x2 5000 45nm 2.2ghz @ 3960 mhz fsb 360
http://valid.x86.fr/ihzq6n


will upping the northbridge voltage (not cpu-nb) help get past this point ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi
> my highest fsb so far
> athlon x2 5000 45nm 2.2ghz @ 3960 mhz fsb 360
> http://valid.x86.fr/ihzq6n
> 
> 
> will upping the northbridge voltage (not cpu-nb) help get past this point ?


























Don't know. AMD guys?


----------



## mattliston

Back on the ol AMD 1035T processor.

not a speed run for the stock 13x multi (would put me over 4GHz woot)

here she is sitting at 310MHz bus. IGNORE cpu-z claiming 311MHz, it is BIOS set to 310MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/7rgt6x

If this validation does not show up or whatnot, please let me know.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Back on the ol AMD 1035T processor.
> 
> not a speed run for the stock 13x multi (would put me over 4GHz woot)
> 
> here she is sitting at 310MHz bus. IGNORE cpu-z claiming 311MHz, it is BIOS set to 310MHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7rgt6x
> 
> If this validation does not show up or whatnot, please let me know.


----------



## mus1mus

Just trying to bump old subs.







I haven't seen this before.



http://valid.x86.fr/ajjdf7

http://hwbot.org/submission/3194921



http://valid.x86.fr/e7sy9i

http://hwbot.org/submission/3015485


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just trying to bump old subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this before.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ajjdf7
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3194921
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/e7sy9i
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3015485


Well done.


----------



## mirzet1976

I follow @mus1mus, so here I am with 360mhz FSB

http://valid.x86.fr/18p8rl


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I follow @mus1mus, so here I am with 360mhz FSB
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/18p8rl


weak









Push it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I follow @mus1mus, so here I am with 360mhz FSB
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/18p8rl


----------



## agentx007

I got a better motherboard, updated result (still on Air)








http://valid.x86.fr/chgnjh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> I got a better motherboard, updated result (still on Air)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/chgnjh


----------



## agentx007

And few more Extreme CPU's (different MB's)









Core 2 Extreme QX9770 : http://valid.x86.fr/mcw0h8
Core 2 Extreme QX6850 : http://valid.x86.fr/uknffg
Pentium Extreme Edition 840 : http://valid.x86.fr/3nzry2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> And few more Extreme CPU's (different MB's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core 2 Extreme QX9770 : http://valid.x86.fr/mcw0h8
> Core 2 Extreme QX6850 : http://valid.x86.fr/uknffg
> Pentium Extreme Edition 840 : http://valid.x86.fr/3nzry2


----------



## Aleslammer

MB Socket 754 AMD, MSI K8N Neo Platinum

http://valid.x86.fr/th4b7i


----------



## agentx007

Q8400 @ 501MHz FSB : https://valid.x86.fr/sf30tg








Pentium D 915 @ 367,974MHz FSB : http://valid.x86.fr/y5ssq7
Xeon L5640 @ 220,5MHz BCLK : http://valid.x86.fr/s6dn4i


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> MB Socket 754 AMD, MSI K8N Neo Platinum
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/th4b7i


























Been done for a while. I just forgot to do this part.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Q8400 @ 501MHz FSB : https://valid.x86.fr/sf30tg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentium D 915 @ 367,974MHz FSB : http://valid.x86.fr/y5ssq7
> Xeon L5640 @ 220,5MHz BCLK : http://valid.x86.fr/s6dn4i


----------



## mattliston

my 2017 8320e on my asus crosshair v formula z

https://valid.x86.fr/avsx71

Was doing some northbridge benchmarks. Did not even realize HWbot has my chip at 300mhz record. excuse me while I smash it within the next week lol Ive done 325 before









This thread needs more members!!


----------



## alancsalt

Seem to have lost my editing rights for first seven posts. Have applied to have them restored.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> my 2017 8320e on my asus crosshair v formula z
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/avsx71
> 
> Was doing some northbridge benchmarks. Did not even realize HWbot has my chip at 300mhz record. excuse me while I smash it within the next week lol Ive done 325 before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs more members!!


----------



## stubass

Hi salty, happy new year
http://valid.x86.fr/hwxmfp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi salty, happy new year
> http://valid.x86.fr/hwxmfp


























That kinda underlines how newer chips aren't bclk overclockers any more...


----------



## mattliston

Small update. I never got around to heavy FSB overclocking for numbers, but I did manage an improvement on my 8320E while doing some HT link benchmarking.

Am I the only one on the list with my HT over 4ghz?

https://valid.x86.fr/cz0ylr

Happy New Years you bunch of clowns!! Get clocking


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi salty, happy new year
> http://valid.x86.fr/hwxmfp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kinda underlines how newer chips aren't bclk overclockers any more...
Click to expand...

Salty, it is 410MHz
http://valid.x86.fr/hwxmfp


----------



## alancsalt

Somehow, I have your i7 7740X listed ....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi salty, happy new year
> http://valid.x86.fr/hwxmfp



































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Small update. I never got around to heavy FSB overclocking for numbers, but I did manage an improvement on my 8320E while doing some HT link benchmarking.
> 
> Am I the only one on the list with my HT over 4ghz?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/cz0ylr
> 
> Happy New Years you bunch of clowns!! Get clocking


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Somehow, I have your i7 7740X listed ....


Too much New Year Cheer hey mate


----------



## alancsalt

You guys should know better than to make submissions today...


----------



## mattliston

313 to update my old 308 on this 8320E on my asus crosshair 5 formula z

Quite a ways off from the mobo 411 recorded by a sempron user, but maybe we will see









https://valid.x86.fr/qlmfk2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> 313 to update my old 308 on this 8320E on my asus crosshair 5 formula z
> 
> Quite a ways off from the mobo 411 recorded by a sempron user, but maybe we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qlmfk2


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> 313 to update my old 308 on this 8320E on my asus crosshair 5 formula z
> 
> Quite a ways off from the mobo 411 recorded by a sempron user, but maybe we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qlmfk2


Clock everything else lower and just focus on FSB.

Turbo VCore is also your friend.

http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome/0_100#post_12041212

These are not new btw.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> 313 to update my old 308 on this 8320E on my asus crosshair 5 formula z
> 
> Quite a ways off from the mobo 411 recorded by a sempron user, but maybe we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qlmfk2
> 
> 
> 
> Clock everything else lower and just focus on FSB.
> 
> Turbo VCore is also your friend.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome/0_100#post_12041212
> 
> These are not new btw.
Click to expand...

None of ASUS's own software reads my board properly. Im either always missing certain voltages, the settings dont take effect, or it ends up being an irritating buggy mess.

"not new" Im not sure what you mean.

Some of us dont get good enough cooling until later in ownership, so I didnt really get the chance to push things to a certain degree. Right now is the first time all year that Ive been able to actually find 24/7 high clocks, versus only bench runs or JUST enough for a cpu-z validation.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> 313 to update my old 308 on this 8320E on my asus crosshair 5 formula z
> 
> Quite a ways off from the mobo 411 recorded by a sempron user, but maybe we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qlmfk2
> 
> 
> 
> Clock everything else lower and just focus on FSB.
> 
> Turbo VCore is also your friend.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome/0_100#post_12041212
> 
> These are not new btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of ASUS's own software reads my board properly. Im either always missing certain voltages, the settings dont take effect, or it ends up being an irritating buggy mess.
> 
> "not new" Im not sure what you mean.
> 
> Some of us dont get good enough cooling until later in ownership, so I didnt really get the chance to push things to a certain degree. Right now is the first time all year that Ive been able to actually find 24/7 high clocks, versus only bench runs or JUST enough for a cpu-z validation.
Click to expand...

You might need the chipset and MEI drivers from Asus. Those are needed to fully control BUS and Voltages via the software.

Turbo Vcore that is stand-alone and not the one bundled with AISuite for the board worked well for me. I believe I used the one intended for RVE. I can point it later if you want.

"Not new" - had to actually edit my post to avoid confusing them as submissions. Check what I did on my sub.


----------



## Aleslammer

http://valid.x86.fr/c0n5gn

Got a little hot getting there!


----------



## mattliston

well mus1mus, I got the ASUS stuff installed, and it SEEMS to be fairly trouble-free, however, I get random alerts within the software for various voltages and frequencies dropping to zero, or showing something stupid, like 42.5 volts to vcore.

Seems it doesnt want to 100% co-operate. I did use it to boot into windows at 300FSB, set all my voltages higher as needed, and was able to turn the clock to 320, and pull off some gaming.

I only turn in stable clocks in this thread, so perhaps more time is needed to play. I assume my "alerts" are just the case of random read glitches, software insnt perfect talking directly to hardware bypassing drivers.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> well mus1mus, I got the ASUS stuff installed, and it SEEMS to be fairly trouble-free, however, I get random alerts within the software for various voltages and frequencies dropping to zero, or showing something stupid, like 42.5 volts to vcore.
> 
> Seems it doesnt want to 100% co-operate. I did use it to boot into windows at 300FSB, set all my voltages higher as needed, and was able to turn the clock to 320, and pull off some gaming.
> 
> I only turn in stable clocks in this thread, so perhaps more time is needed to play. I assume my "alerts" are just the case of random read glitches, software insnt perfect talking directly to hardware bypassing drivers.


AISuite has always been crap.









I did start up at 320 - 350 range in the bios on my runs and use the tool to get into 400 range. Baby steps to keep it stable enough for a screen shot.


----------



## alancsalt

Tried SetFSB ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/601904/setfsb-clock-generator-list-compilation

http://www.overclock.net/t/255892/setfsb-2-0

Don't have to reboot...


----------



## Cyrious

https://valid.x86.fr/gbn9v2

I got a new toy to play with! I wanted 4ghz out of it and I got 4ghz out of it. Unfortunately, the board couldn't handle it, as at these speeds I kept losing the PATA driver and thus crashing the system.

Tried unlocking it, but at least 1 of the locked cores on the chip is a legit dud.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c0n5gn
> 
> Got a little hot getting there!


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/gbn9v2
> 
> I got a new toy to play with! I wanted 4ghz out of it and I got 4ghz out of it. Unfortunately, the board couldn't handle it, as at these speeds I kept losing the PATA driver and thus crashing the system.
> 
> Tried unlocking it, but at least 1 of the locked cores on the chip is a legit dud.


----------



## Ground15

Short disclaimer: I have a slightly different name on HWBot then on here, and I'm not validating everything twice. To confirm my identity, I've commented my name here on one of my scores on HWBot - I hope this is fine.
Now, onto the scores; I prefer 1366:
Xeon E5649 @ 266.53x12 on Gigabyte x58A-OC https://valid.x86.fr/n0v2ux
Xeon E5649 @ 261.23x12 on Asus Rampage II Extreme https://valid.x86.fr/gn3eyb
Xeon E5640 @ 250.39x20 on MSI x58 Pro-E https://valid.x86.fr/5q1gw5

I have since figured out what is holding me back on the Rampage II and x58A-OC, but haven't gotten around to testing on the Rampage II and I'm missing an adapter for the x58A-OC; will test those again next week.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> Short disclaimer: I have a slightly different name on HWBot then on here, and I'm not validating everything twice. To confirm my identity, I've commented my name here on one of my scores on HWBot - I hope this is fine.
> Now, onto the scores; I prefer 1366:
> Xeon E5649 @ 266.53x12 on Gigabyte x58A-OC https://valid.x86.fr/n0v2ux
> Xeon E5649 @ 261.23x12 on Asus Rampage II Extreme https://valid.x86.fr/gn3eyb
> Xeon E5640 @ 250.39x20 on MSI x58 Pro-E https://valid.x86.fr/5q1gw5
> 
> I have since figured out what is holding me back on the Rampage II and x58A-OC, but haven't gotten around to testing on the Rampage II and I'm missing an adapter for the x58A-OC; will test those again next week.


























Fortunately, your complete OCN member name is contained within your validation name.
Under CPU results, you just get the faster E5649 fsb/bclk, but both get listed under Motherboard results.


----------



## Ground15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, your complete OCN member name is contained within your validation name.
> Under CPU results, you just get the faster E5649 fsb/bclk, but both get listed under Motherboard results.


Well, sorry, you'll have to change one of those scores - I've beaten my previous record on the Rampage II extreme using a different GPU:
https://valid.x86.fr/316if6 269.65 MHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, your complete OCN member name is contained within your validation name.
> Under CPU results, you just get the faster E5649 fsb/bclk, but both get listed under Motherboard results.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sorry, you'll have to change one of those scores - I've beaten my previous record on the Rampage II extreme using a different GPU:
> https://valid.x86.fr/316if6 269.65 MHz
Click to expand...


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.x86.fr/igv3mg

Wanted to see just how high I could get the board. This is stable, but i can get it to boot into windows successfully at 310 but otherwise do nothing as it would provoke a crash.


----------



## alancsalt

With the forum changeover I've lost edit access to the first posts to enter results up. As soon as they're restored, I'll put them up.


----------



## DR4G00N

Here's a few of mine.

Opty 180 & DFI LP UT nF4 SLI-DR Expert, 337.55MHz; https://valid.x86.fr/p3wlm5 (Could probably go higher, I was trying for max mem freq).

Xeon 3.06GHz & Asus PC-DL Deluxe, 227.27MHz; https://valid.x86.fr/59u59b (Stock FSB is 133MHz to give some perspective).

Phenom X4 9650 & DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RS, 280.49MHz; https://valid.x86.fr/n9y2ht (Board will do higher with an AM3 chip I just don't have a valid).

Mobile A64 3400+ Newark & DFI LP UT nF3-250Gb, 295.92MHz; https://valid.x86.fr/6ipqzq


----------



## alancsalt

Cyrious said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/igv3mg
> 
> Wanted to see just how high I could get the board. This is stable, but i can get it to boot into windows successfully at 310 but otherwise do nothing as it would provoke a crash.





























DR4G00N said:


> Here's a few of mine.
> 
> Opty 180 & DFI LP UT nF4 SLI-DR Expert, 337.55MHz; https://valid.x86.fr/p3wlm5 (Could probably go higher, I was trying for max mem freq).
> 
> Xeon 3.06GHz & Asus PC-DL Deluxe, 227.27MHz; https://valid.x86.fr/59u59b (Stock FSB is 133MHz to give some perspective).
> 
> Phenom X4 9650 & DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RS, 280.49MHz; https://valid.x86.fr/n9y2ht (Board will do higher with an AM3 chip I just don't have a valid).
> 
> Mobile A64 3400+ Newark & DFI LP UT nF3-250Gb, 295.92MHz; https://valid.x86.fr/6ipqzq


----------



## alancsalt

Accepted_05 by AlanCSSalt, on Flickr

Updated_05 by AlanCSSalt, on Flickr

Rejected_05 by AlanCSSalt, on Flickr

EDIT: Just trying to make sense of this. Each attempt said rejected, whether as attachment or URL, but somehow the one "Accepted" image got through in spite of saying invalid file or whatever.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, only accepting one at a time. URL method.


----------



## alancsalt

And the one I hardly use...


----------



## agentx007

Xeon X3370 @ 497MHz = https://valid.x86.fr/88wbi8
Not sure why my motherboard wasn't recognised...
Here's screenshot with above settings :








I will later try to stabilise 500MHz.


----------



## alancsalt

agentx007 said:


> Xeon X3370 @ 497MHz = https://valid.x86.fr/88wbi8
> Not sure why my motherboard wasn't recognised...
> 
> I will later try to stabilise 500MHz.


----------



## agentx007

501,1MHz 
https://valid.x86.fr/qcwegu

Also, "QX6*** Series" is listed twice :
First after Q6xxx and before Q8xxx and second time after QX9xxx and before Xeon X33xx.
Is this an error ?
Also also, my score on QX9770 was mixed up with QX6xxx series 


> QX6700 @ fsb 333.94 MHz ~ JambonJovi ~ CPUZ Validation
> 
> QX6800 @ fsb 310.2 MHz ~ DieselBird ~ CPUZ Validation
> 
> QX6850 @ fsb 426 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation
> 
> QX9770 @ fsb 475.43 MHz ~ agentx007 ~ CPUZ Validation


----------



## alancsalt

agentx007 said:


> 501,1MHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/qcwegu
> 
> Also, "QX6*** Series" is listed twice :
> First after Q6xxx and before Q8xxx and second time after QX9xxx and before Xeon X33xx.
> Is this an error ?
> Also also, my score on QX9770 was mixed up with QX6xxx series


Yes, there was an error in the order. Fixed. 

Not sure why you'd want a X3370 bus of 497 replaced with a 494 though?


----------



## agentx007

Son of a... BRB.


----------



## The Pook

1151 BLCK OCs seem puny compared to people hitting ~500 


i7 6700 (non-K) @ 132.5 
i5 6400 @ 170

Need to delid my 6700 but it doesn't seem to like much more than 4.5 with 1.4v regardless. Tempted to push it to 1.45v for a few benchies but at 1.4v I'm still hitting ~90c just in CS:GO with an uncapped frame rate.


----------



## agentx007

503,5MHz : 








https://valid.x86.fr/gyrdmp

Not sure why on lower multi (8,5 and 8), CPU-z kept reading that 495MHz number...


----------



## alancsalt

The Pook said:


> 1151 BLCK OCs seem puny compared to people hitting ~500
> 
> 
> i7 6700 (non-K) @ 132.5
> i5 6400 @ 170
> 
> Need to delid my 6700 but it doesn't seem to like much more than 4.5 with 1.4v regardless. Tempted to push it to 1.45v for a few benchies but at 1.4v I'm still hitting ~90c just in CS:GO with an uncapped frame rate.





























agentx007 said:


> 503,5MHz :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/gyrdmp
> 
> Not sure why on lower multi (8,5 and 8), CPU-z kept reading that 495MHz number...


----------



## The Pook

GENiEBEN's i7 860 is showing up as rejected by the validator :headscrat

wish my 1156 board could OC, curious how this i7 860 I have does but not spending money on an OCable chipset 1156 board for a rig I never use


----------



## alancsalt

That is so long ago that I cannot recall why it was admitted. Unfortunately GENiEBEN has not posted since 2015, so I can't ask him if he remembers either.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/17166940-post294.html (Link to this and a group of validations from GENiEBEN)

Going through these, cpuz seems to now class all of GENiEBEN's validations as rejected - they are from 05-07-2012.

I cannot, for the moment, think how to find out what happened that means all his results should come up now as rejected.








There is nothing there regarding any doubt or any questions - no suggestion that they were marked as rejected then?
It's 5 am here. Beyond saving by coffee. Let me think on't.


----------



## The Pook

no idea. kinda odd all his submissions are marked as invalid though, I only looked at his 860. 

i7 6700 @ 133.50! A whole 1 BLCK increase from my last submission.

was able to give it .05v more vcore without it throttling in Cinebench. Pretty much done pushing this chip til I delid. 

Doubt I'll run it much more than this 24/7 seeing as I don't feel comfortable running more than 1.4v unless it's for a quick benchie or two.


----------



## alancsalt

The Pook said:


> no idea. kinda odd all his submissions are marked as invalid though, I only looked at his 860.
> 
> i7 6700 @ 133.50! A whole 1 BLCK increase from my last submission.
> 
> was able to give it .05v more vcore without it throttling in Cinebench. Pretty much done pushing this chip til I delid.
> 
> Doubt I'll run it much more than this 24/7 seeing as I don't feel comfortable running more than 1.4v unless it's for a quick benchie or two.

















(There is no stability requirement for these submissions.)


----------



## alancsalt

The Pook said:


> no idea. kinda odd all his submissions are marked as invalid though, I only looked at his 860.



And from the HWbot pages:



Mr.Scott said:


> There is nothing wrong with those validations.
> They are all on the old validate system. If you toggled DMI to off in cpuz.ini they will all show as rejected.
> The reason you used to toggle that to off is so there was less load when you were trying to validate an 'on the edge' overclock.
> The new CPUID validation system fixed that issue.


----------



## The Pook

wish I knew that was a thing in the past


----------



## The Pook

i7 6700 @ 138.55

won't boot any higher even with all but one core disabled so guess that's it unless I start dropping the multi


----------



## alancsalt

The Pook said:


> i7 6700 @ 138.55
> 
> won't boot any higher even with all but one core disabled so guess that's it unless I start dropping the multi


----------



## Ground15

Ground15 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, your complete OCN member name is contained within your validation name.
> Under CPU results, you just get the faster E5649 fsb/bclk, but both get listed under Motherboard results.
> 
> 
> Well, sorry, you'll have to change one of those scores - I've beaten my previous record on the Rampage II extreme using a different GPU:
> https://valid.x86.fr/316if6 269.65 MHz


Same board, different CPU:
http://valid.x86.fr/9makzf


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> Same board, different CPU:
> http://valid.x86.fr/9makzf


----------



## agentx007

Xeon E5-1680 v2 @ BCLK 175MHz 








https://valid.x86.fr/kvl8h5


----------



## alancsalt

agentx007 said:


> Xeon E5-1680 v2 @ BCLK 175MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kvl8h5


----------



## Ground15

http://valid.x86.fr/b2qbur
Rampage II Extreme with CPU on Dice










http://valid.x86.fr/7meuwa
x58a-oc with CPU on Dice









Need 13 more MHz for my actual goal, but I feel like my boards are close to maxed out now, far less scaling then with worse CPUs.


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/b2qbur
> Rampage II Extreme with CPU on Dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7meuwa
> x58a-oc with CPU on Dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need 13 more MHz for my actual goal, but I feel like my boards are close to maxed out now, far less scaling then with worse CPUs.


----------



## Ground15

alancsalt said:


>


1st Place for Rampage II Extreme is actually for the x58a-oc as mentioned  http://valid.x86.fr/7meuwa


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> 1st Place for Rampage II Extreme is actually for the x58a-oc as mentioned  http://valid.x86.fr/7meuwa

















Apologies.


----------



## 033Y5

https://valid.x86.fr/3ful5z
phenom ii x6 1045t 4819.82 MHz (13.5 * 357.02 MHz


----------



## Noxinite

Oh you guys like FSB?

https://valid.x86.fr/i7ujcm


----------



## alancsalt

033Y5 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/3ful5z
> phenom ii x6 1045t 4819.82 MHz (13.5 * 357.02 MHz



























Noxinite said:


> Oh you guys like FSB?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/i7ujcm





























*Noxinite - Socket 775 LGA - FSB 711.18 MHz - E8500 - Gigabyte EP45T-EXTREME*
​


----------



## Ground15

1366:
x58a-UD7, E5649, 269 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/533hf4
EX58-UD3R, E5649, 267.27 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/5ttjq7
1151:
Maximus IX Apex, 7700k, 376.88 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/yejjvg
1156:
H55M-UD2H, i3 540, 230.02 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/2cqt2l
775:
EP45-DS3, E8400, 586.15 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/hgs2vr
Maximus Extreme, E8400, 520 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/q3aaf3
P5Q Deluxe, E8400, 610 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/mqw5nb


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> 1366:
> x58a-UD7, E5649, 269 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/533hf4 You already have better -
> EX58-UD3R, E5649, 267.27 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/5ttjq7
> 1151:
> Maximus IX Apex, 7700k, 376.88 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/yejjvg
> 1156:
> H55M-UD2H, i3 540, 230.02 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/2cqt2l
> 775:
> EP45-DS3, E8400, 586.15 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/hgs2vr
> Maximus Extreme, E8400, 520 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/q3aaf3
> P5Q Deluxe, E8400, 610 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/mqw5nb

























Got flogged with capchas due to frequent editing to enter these. Vertical Scope couldn't cope. "Oh, must be a hacker or a bot!"


----------



## Ground15

https://valid.x86.fr/85k5ui Finally taken the x58 record, needed some LN2 for that though 😄 E5606 on Rampage II Extreme with 294.7 GHz, together with Shaggy and Tagg 😄


----------



## Ground15

LGA 1366 https://valid.x86.fr/h4bkav 268.86 BCLK on 45nm (Xeon W3520) Rampage II Extreme
LGA 1366 https://valid.x86.fr/hfkhak 253.04 BCLK on 32nm (E5606) on SR-2
LGA 1156 https://valid.x86.fr/j8xe3y 263.24 BCLK on 32nm (i3 540) on H55M-UD2H
LGA 775 https://valid.x86.fr/7rb76b 652.26 BCLK on 45nm (E8400) on Rampage Extreme
LGA 1150 https://valid.x86.fr/vpdrkz 135.41 BCLK on 22nm (G3258) on Z87i-Pro


Sorry, I can't find the .cvf's anymore, these probably won't count since its missing the numbers on my username  I usually forget the numbers when subbing from a benchmeet
LGA 1366 https://valid.x86.fr/geezqx 291.16 BCLK on 32nm (E5640) on x58a-oc 
LGA 1366 https://valid.x86.fr/85k5ui 294.70 BCLK on 32nm (E5606) on Rampage II Extreme


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> LGA 1366 https://valid.x86.fr/h4bkav 268.86 BCLK on 45nm (Xeon W3520) Rampage II Extreme
> LGA 1366 https://valid.x86.fr/hfkhak 253.04 BCLK on 32nm (E5606) on SR-2
> LGA 1156 https://valid.x86.fr/j8xe3y 263.24 BCLK on 32nm (i3 540) on H55M-UD2H
> LGA 775 https://valid.x86.fr/7rb76b 652.26 BCLK on 45nm (E8400) on Rampage Extreme
> LGA 1150 https://valid.x86.fr/vpdrkz 135.41 BCLK on 22nm (G3258) on Z87i-Pro
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't find the .cvf's anymore, these probably won't count since its missing the numbers on my username  I usually forget the numbers when subbing from a benchmeet
> LGA 1366 https://valid.x86.fr/geezqx 291.16 BCLK on 32nm (E5640) on x58a-oc
> LGA 1366 https://valid.x86.fr/85k5ui 294.70 BCLK on 32nm (E5606) on Rampage II Extreme


Yr E5606, you already had a better baseclock published. (285.97 MHz)


----------



## Ground15

alancsalt said:


> Yr E5606, you already had a better baseclock published. (285.97 MHz)


That one is on a dual socket board the SR-2  Its actually 2 E5606s


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> That one is on a dual socket board the SR-2  Its actually 2 E5606s


OK, but then u only get a second listing in the motherboards.


----------



## Ground15

LGA 775 https://valid.x86.fr/8wdb6p 672.99 FSB on 45nm (E8400) on P5E3 <-- first time trying to push 775 on Cascade


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> LGA 775 https://valid.x86.fr/8wdb6p 672.99 FSB on 45nm (E8400) on P5E3 <-- first time trying to push 775 on Cascade


----------



## Noxinite

Ground15 said:


> LGA 775 https://valid.x86.fr/8wdb6p 672.99 FSB on 45nm (E8400) on P5E3 <-- first time trying to push 775 on Cascade


Nice, a cascade is basicly the dream for 775 tweaking.  That and a phase for the NB I guess. DD


----------



## Ground15

Noxinite said:


> Nice, a cascade is basicly the dream for 775 tweaking.  That and a phase for the NB I guess. DD


I wish I had my own, was visiting T.rex in denmark for that session  Also need to learn this platform properly, still feel like I have no idea what I'm doing... Setup looked like this during the session: 
https://hwbot.org/image/2241444.jpg
Board seems a little weird with scaling, but highish fsb 32M wasn't possible for me  Not even close to Taggs REX on ambient even though that board had a much harder wall for valids...


----------



## Ground15

LGA 775 Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4357.74 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR 726.29 BCLK on EP45-UD3P


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> LGA 775 Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4357.74 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR 726.29 BCLK on EP45-UD3P

























Amazing, to put it mildly. Quite a jump in a top score FSB for an E8400, and for a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. Kudos.


----------



## Ground15

alancsalt said:


> Amazing, to put it mildly. Quite a jump in a top score FSB for an E8400, and for a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. Kudos.


Oh, it is per chip? I also have this for E8500 on my second UD3P:








Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 4305.12 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[uxgv5z] Validated Dump by ground1556 (2021-04-30 19:04:41) - MB: Gigabyte EP45-UD3P - RAM: 512 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> Oh, it is per chip? I also have this for E8500 on my second UD3P:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 4305.12 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [uxgv5z] Validated Dump by ground1556 (2021-04-30 19:04:41) - MB: Gigabyte EP45-UD3P - RAM: 512 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr

























So you hadn't even checked the first post to see what the go was. ....tsk, tsk... you get top E8500 listing out of that one, but the E8400 still has the fastest FSB for an EP45-UD3P 
Top chip.


----------



## Ground15

Got one more out of the session for today... 
E8600 720.67 on EP45-UD3P Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 4324.02 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
I almost think I'm memory limited at this point...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Man, I miss my EP45-UD3P motherboard and socket 775.  Socket 775 was so much fun to play around with compared to what we have now.


----------



## NoGuru

PapaSmurf said:


> Man, I miss my EP45-UD3P motherboard and socket 775.  Socket 775 was so much fun to play around with compared to what we have now.


Agreed, wish I would have keep it. good to see you PS.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Right back at you NG. I gave one of my EP45 boards to a youngun' around here after I gor my Sandy Bridge systems. He was still using an early S775 Pentium 4 and needed an upgrade.


----------

